# Charlotte Flair is an 8x Women's Champion!!



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110703784613707776

WWE pulled the trigger and made history with Charlotte.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

What the fuckery

WWE gone FULL RUSSO. NEVER GO FULL RUSSO #SWERVE :russo


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Of all the stupid fucking things they've done lately, this by far takes the cake.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Charlotte is the worst thing to ever happen to the women's division. They just fucked over Asuka and the entire SD women's division.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Stick the shoehorn up your ass. Woooo!

I feel for Asuka.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Empress

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

This is so bogus.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I guess if you're on the SD womens roster, you can go fuck yourself then, lmao.

The main event of Mania is overbooked to the absolute gills now.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Very smart move. Now the stakes are raised to about as high as they can get for the main event at Mania, and Asuka has never been over except with the geeky IWC.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I am soo confused by this? Soo no smackdown womans championship at Mania eh? :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Just took the title off Asuka on a Smackdown mania rematch with no fucking build or even a tweet :lmao

I feel for Asuka


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Lok said:


> I am soo confused by this? Soo no smackdown womans championship at Mania eh? :lol


All the belts up for grabs probably.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

What a fucking joke. They just couldn't let Asuka walk into WrestleMania as champion could they?

I never had issues with Charlotte as some do, but when they do shit like this, it's borderline dumb.


----------



## patpat

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

ahahahahahah the woman's champion is fighting for the raw's title! I see them unification the tile lol but god it's dumb, GOD the BRANDSPLIT!!!!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I'm a huge Charlotte fan but this is bullshit for so many reasons.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Tyrion will be losing his mind about this. :lol

But honestly, Asuka must have had one of the worst women's title reigns, at least in recent years. Complete afterthought, her win over Becky ignored, left off TV and out of feuds, and now shafted from Mania just like that. I'm an Asuka fan too, and this sucks. Completely unnecessary.

Given all the Raw/SD crossover (Becky and Charlotte are two Smackdown wrestlers going for the Raw Women's Championship), does this mean they crown an undisputed women's champ at Mania?


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

8 time champ in 4 years. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I don't even like Asuka, it's been said and shown in various threads since I've been a member, but that was by far the lamest and stupidest thing they've done yet.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

They pulled the trigger NOBODY ASKED FOR.

She has no reason to be champion right now, it's a stupid swerve that reeks of shitty booking. GOD is she overpushed to shit.


----------



## Brethogan

Wow


----------



## Arktik

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

and we thought Roman was booked too strong


----------



## Calico Jack

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Could she get some hip and arse implants?


----------



## DeanMoxbrose

So.....are BOTH titles on the line then?


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Yea, that was bullshit.

Unless Asuka wins the Smackdown Women's title back at Wrestlemania 35 (or somehow gets added to the main-event to challenge Charlotte Flair, which is highly unlikely), then they never should've done the rematch tonight to begin with.



BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> Charlotte is the worst thing to ever happen to the women's division. They just fucked over Asuka and the entire SD women's division.


It's good to have you and your hyperboles back, @machomanjohncena ; unk2


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I was outraged like everyone else for the same reasons, then realized they are also trying to hot shot her to the 12-16 time champion range simply because of her father's World title count.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Theres a few things going on here that are all bad. One is that they booked Asuka so horribly and the SD women in general that they were left with Asuka/Mandy or Asuka/Naomi as there WM title match. This all goes back to shoehorning Charlotte into the main event. It should have been Becky/Ronda and Charlotte/Asuka II and both stories wrote themselves. Both matches also would have been great likely. 

Instead they force her into the 3 way and now have given her another unnecessary title win making Asuka look like a total joke and having her tap out to top it off. I honestly cant even imagine what that roster is feeling like right now, this is some sad hopeless shit.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

So you guys would rather see Asuka vs Mandy Rose in a squash instead of all the chips on the line at Mania? Smh everyone in this forum should move to Full Sail. This decision has actually got me interested now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> What the fuckery
> 
> WWE gone FULL RUSSO. NEVER GO FULL RUSSO #SWERVE :russo


Russo swerves were better, bro. Arquette winning the belt and Judy Bagwell on a pole match is still remembered to this day. No one will remember this crap after a few months. Instead ratings will just keep going lower and lower.


----------



## Xobeh

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

So obviously her and Becky turn on Ronda, beat her to the point she's unconscious and just wrestle then at the end the four horsefaces stand tall setting up Summerslam and then the 4vs4 for Survivor Series


How nice, being related to Ric has it's perks


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

WWE could be merging the Women's division. Both the Women's Champion and Women's Tag Team Champions can go on both shows to defend.


----------



## Blonde

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Asuka should have just popped those implants


----------



## Prosper

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

The Man holding up all the gold will be a great sight, but I'm done with this company after WM until AEW surfaces. This company is too fuckin stupid and Vince gives no fucks. Nothing they do makes sense. That was absolutely disrespectful to Asuka and essentially was Vince spitting in her face. 

Vince McMahon to the fans:

"Oh you want Asuka vs Charlotte at Mania so bad, well here you go! You think Charlotte doesn't deserve the main event, well I'll show you! We're gonna do it on ad-ridden episode of SD and Charlotte aint losing!!! If we did it at WM, it would've been the same result! Fuck you!!"


----------



## .MCH

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I guess I understand why they did it. Adding the Smackdown Women's Championship on the line in the main event at Wrestlemania to have an Undisputed Women's Champion is a far better for the Smackdown belt in the long run than to have it defended in a random 6 pack challenge or something on the same card.

This would have worked a lot better had Charlotte already had the belt and Becky challenged both Ronda and Charlotte after the Royal Rumble.


----------



## sara sad

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Even Charlotte fans like me this hate this choice there was absolutely no need for this. 

All this damage for 1 match and putting Becky strong by giving her two belts Unbelievable.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

They give her the title and they just said its only the Raw title on the line at WM

LMAO


----------



## SparrowPrime

I can see them unifying the two Women's Championships after Mania. One Undisputed Womens Champ to appear on both shows (similar to the womens tag titles)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110705163768086528


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks

*Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

That WWE had no clue what to do with Asuka at Wrestle Mania since Charlotte would have been the only person that made any kind of sense her wrestling at Wrestlemania. So instead of taking any time to try to build someone or try to get someone on Smack Down to face her they just said F*ck It we'll just add "Intrigue" to the main event.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

:lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

yeah...really smart idea honestly. Because if you cared about seeing an Asuka vs Mandy Squash your just a full sail geek, this ups the stakes considerably.


----------



## .MCH

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE could be merging the Women's division. Both the Women's Champion and Women's Tag Team Champions can go on both shows to defend.


Probably more like whoever wins at WM will be the Undisputed Women's Champion and at some point they'll drop one of the belts to someone in the Summer.

I don't think they'll merge the belts. The Women's Tag Title situation is a lot different since there aren't that many tag teams on each brand to warrant two sets of titles.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Right now I can only think of the Rumble 2015 as a more disgusting thing those insane assholes has ever done, it's that bad. Pure disgust.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

:mj4

Couldn't they have just done that at Mania?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

so the WM triple threat isn't going to be a unification match then? Wow did they fuck Asuka up or WHAT?!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Chrome said:


> :mj4
> 
> Couldn't they have just done that at Mania?


Or the SD after.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

it means one less match at Wrestlemania which I am more than okay with.


----------



## bme

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Not even bothered by it. 

WWE took 2 of the top women on SD and have them competing for the RAW women's title.

I thought theyd do a 5-way cause the SD women's title was a non factor since RR.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



SPCDRI said:


> so the WM triple threat isn't going to be a unification match then? Wow did they fuck Asuka up or WHAT?!


I think they want all the 4-Horsewomen to leave with titles. Certainly a better way to get to that point than this shit, but there ya go.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

I for one cannot wait for this womens crap to blow up in their face, if it hasn't already (they're doing laughable numbers on the RTWM).

How are ratings and attendance, Vince?

You really want to become the WNBA of Wrestling that bad?


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks

So that is the only thing? They couldn't bring up Shayna Bazler like 3 weeks ago? Bring somebody from RAW? No just that one thing?




kingnoth1n said:


> yeah...really smart idea honestly. Because if you cared about seeing an Asuka vs Mandy Squash your just a full sail geek, this ups the stakes considerably.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

Since Bryan has no kayfabe opponent yet, maybe Brock can take his belt.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



TrulyJulieRokks said:


> So that is the only thing? They couldn't bring up Shayna Bazler like 3 weeks ago? Bring somebody from RAW? No just that one thing?


Shayna who? Again WHO CARES except the full sail geeks about any of that, and the fact that you guys call her shoehorn charlotte makes her heel character that much more effective.


----------



## Raw is Ronda

Asuka what a geek. Complete afterthought


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110705163768086528


You're right, Becky. She should be in the main event along with you three, but Vince is gonna Vince.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*


----------



## WindPhoenix

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

My worst case scenario for this is that despite both titles being in the match, only the Raw title will be on the line. Becky will win the Raw title and they'll do the horsewomen celebration at the end of the show. 

It would be such a fuck you to Becky since she has to share the spotlight in her biggest moment.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Chrome said:


> :mj4
> 
> Couldn't they have just done that at Mania?


It's pathetic how they're still making shit up as they go along for the main event of Wrestlemania and it's less than two weeks away.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

This is bullshit, the only way to make this right would be to add Asuka to the main event and make it a fatal 4 way to unify the division.

But really what should've happened from the start was Becky/Ronda and Charlotte/Asuka but instead they make Asuka tap to charlotte 2 weeks before Mania on SD, fucking bullshit.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Taroostyles said:


> Of all the stupid fucking things they've done lately, this by far takes the cake.


...there is always a next week. :crying:


----------



## bme

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

There was no one on SD or RAW that would've been a good match for Asuka. Bringing someone up from NXT was a no-go also.

Charlotte was an obvious choice to face Rhonda at WM, why take Charlotte out when you can just include Becky.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



taker1986 said:


> This is bullshit, the only way to make this right would be to add Asuka to the main event and make it a fatal 4 way to unify the division.
> 
> But really what should've happened from the start was Becky/Ronda and Charlotte/Asuka but instead they make Asuka tap to charlotte 2 weeks before Mania on SD, fucking bullshit.


4 way, 5 way, 8 way. Still wouldnt change the fact Asuka wasn't over.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Oof someone better check on Tyrion, with what happened to Joe on Raw and now this I fear for the man


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

Said it all along, Asuka vs Charlotte for the Blue belt should have been the Blue main event. 

Leaving the raw title match a 1 on 1. 

But their insistence on forcing Charlotte into the Raw main event killed the smackdown main event, there was no one credible left for Asuka to face on the blue brand. Everyone else has been buried to feed the Charlotte vs Becky storyline.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



roblewis87 said:


> Said it all along, Asuka vs Charlotte for the Blue belt should have been the Blue main event.
> 
> Leaving the raw title match a 1 on 1.
> 
> But their insistence on forcing Charlotte into the Raw main event killed the smackdown main event, there was no one credible left for Asuka to face on the blue brand. Everyone else has been buried to feed the Charlotte vs Becky storyline.


But for the women to go on last, why not make the match the highest stakes possible? Why sacrifice a belt for a job match for a champ that isn't over to the majority of the audience?


----------



## taker1986

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



ElTerrible said:


> ...there is always a next week. :crying:


Neither is Charlotte, she's done absolutely fuck all to deserve this title and main event push. Her last name has got her where she is.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

The arrogance of Asuka fans is really astonishing. Nobody is worth sharing the ring with her. In that sense this couldn´t have happened to a nicer bunch of stans.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



taker1986 said:


> Neither is Charlotte, she's done absolutely fuck all to deserve this title and main event push. Her last name has got her where she is.


That is the point of her gimmick, and shes the most talented woman on the roster next to Rousey. The fact you are angry about her getting shoehorned means she has effectively done her job as a character.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Chrome said:


> I think they want all the 4-Horsewomen to leave with titles. Certainly a better way to get to that point than this shit, but there ya go.


I'm thinking that too, Becky wins the Raw Women's title

Bayley & Sasha comes out & all 4 Women gives all 4's while going off air


----------



## Ucok

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

WWE has confirmed that Flair's title will not be on the line when she faces Becky Lynch and RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey in the WrestleMania 35 main event.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Just so damn stupid.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

It should have been Asuka/Charlotte since there was literally no reason for Charlotte to be in the match triple threat in the first place other than her last name. They really inserted her in a feud she didn't belong in and then handed her a belt all for Becky to beat 2 Champions


----------



## Chan Hung

So this pretty much confirms that Charlotte probably will job the title will be converted into one and Rhonda is on her way out


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Charlotte is a good Women's Wrestler but done absolutely nothing to warrant being an 8 time champion by this stage of her career. 

Though I'll accept this if Becky is taking it right off her at Wrestlemania 

I know they will probably put Becky on Raw

and keep Charlotte on Smackdown after Mania. 

but if the title match at Mania isn't for both titles then it's completely pointless.

Why does Charlotte get to go for all the gold but Ronda isn't offered the shame opportunity and Becky is well Becky.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



ElTerrible said:


> The arrogance of Asuka fans is really astonishing. Nobody is worth sharing the ring with her. In that sense this couldn´t have happened to a nicer bunch of stans.


For real. Can't recall her merch numbers or her last meaningful promo she has cut either. But she can put on those "5 star classics," with her butt bump move.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

Asuka was very much over when she got in the title picture before TLC and then winning at TLC.

They just have absolutely nothing for her to do with the Smackdown main event all chasing the Raw Women's Title instead/Rousey instead.


----------



## 674297

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Now you know why the WWE doesn't give a damn about Asuka! FUCK YOU CHARLOTTE (clap, clap, clap, clap, clap), FUCK YOU CHARLOTTE (clap, clap, clap, clap, clap)


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



roblewis87 said:


> Charlotte is a good Women's Wrestler but done absolutely nothing to warrant being an 8 time champion by this stage of her career.
> 
> Though I'll accept this if Becky is taking it right off her at Wrestlemania
> 
> I know they will probably put Becky on Raw
> 
> and keep Charlotte on Smackdown after Mania.
> 
> but if the title match at Mania isn't for both titles then it's completely pointless.
> 
> Why does Charlotte get to go for all the gold but Ronda isn't offered the shame opportunity and Becky is well Becky.


Fact is Charlotte is a better wrestler and promo than both of them, especially as a heel, and with Charlotte going over to Fox Sports why not put the chip or dare I say both chips on her and get the company additional exposure?


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



Donnie said:


> I for one cannot wait for this womens crap to blow up in their face, if it hasn't already (they're doing laughable numbers on the RTWM).
> 
> How are ratings and attendance, Vince?
> 
> You really want to become the WNBA of Wrestling that bad?


The mens division isnt any better to be honest. Who else deserves that main event at Wrestlemnaia right now?

Brock/Seth, don;t make me laugh, thats got all the momentum of a wet fart. The champion has made one appearance since their feud began and Seth promos have been the worst of his career.
Kofi/Bryan, will be a good match but thats not a wrestlemania main event match that Vince wants.
Triple H/Batista? None of them are champions thank god. Sure to be a great attraction though.

If you ask me it should have been Becky v Ronda, 1 on 1 but WWE have to stick a Flair in there because Vince owes them money or something, or Flair has dirt on Vince, who the hell knows.

Charlotte should have had another match with Asuka at Wrestlemania, and hell, if she lost there against Charlotte again in an awesome match like they had last year I'd have no problem. But they have just stripped the title from her just so Charlotte can shove it into the main event. Where is the logic.

Now they'll probably turn Asuka heel because 'foreign wrestler' who cannot speak good English means great heel role to WWE's fickle mind. Is Asuka wasn't dead before, she will be after her heel run, just look at Nakamura.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



kingnoth1n said:


> That is the point of her gimmick, and shes the most talented woman on the roster next to Rousey. The fact you are angry about her getting shoehorned means she has effectively done her job as a character.


She's overrated, the fact you've just said her and Ronda are the most talented shows your clueless thinking, she hasn't done a good job as her character at all, her last name is Flair, which means she gets fucking everything handed to her, she sucks.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



kingnoth1n said:


> But for the women to go on last, why not make the match the highest stakes possible? Why sacrifice a belt for a job match for a champ that isn't over to the majority of the audience?


Let's see if the title is on the line at mania first. 

They would be crazy not to.


----------



## bme

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

Charlotte/Ronda was WWE must have match before Becky got hot.

If not for Becky Charlotte would've won the Rumble facing Ronda, leaving Becky to face Asuka.


----------



## The3

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Ucok said:


> WWE has confirmed that Flair's title will not be on the line when she faces Becky Lynch and RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey in the WrestleMania 35 main event.


I wonder how the show will end?


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



taker1986 said:


> She's overrated, the fact you've just said her and Ronda are the most talented shows your clueless thinking, she hasn't done a good job as her character at all, her last name is Flair, which means she gets fucking everything handed to her, she sucks.


She isn't overrated, she generally puts on mat classics with everyone she faces, and is an outstanding promo as a heel. Rousey was in the olympics and was a womens champ in the UFC and went from green as goose shit to respectable in the ring.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



kingnoth1n said:


> Fact is Charlotte is a better wrestler and promo than both of them, especially as a heel, and with Charlotte going over to Fox Sports why not put the chip or dare I say both chips on her and get the company additional exposure?


Better Wrestler Ok.

Rousey is extremely good for a WWE rookie year though

She is not the best promo, her promos have been very average for some time now. Better than Rousey sure, not better than Becky though. 

Charlotte is awful at selling. 

Her in ring work has dropped the more inflated her chest has become too.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



The3 said:


> I wonder how the show will end?


Hope not. Hope Charlotte lures her then pearl harbors her if the scenario plays out of Becky winning the RWC.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



kingnoth1n said:


> She isn't overrated, she generally puts on mat classics with everyone she faces, and is an outstanding promo as a heel. Rousey was in the olympics and was a womens champ in the UFC and went from green as goose shit to respectable in the ring.


TLC wasn't a classic, Summerslam wasn't a classic, Her part in the women's rumble wasn't a classic and Fastlane was pretty awful too. 

LMS with Becky, The mania triple threat with Becky and Sasha and the series of matches of Sasha where the belt changed hands every ppv, that's her best work. Only one of those matches was in the last year.


----------



## 45banshee

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

What the actual fuck? Unless there's some super duper grand scheme for Asuka at WM im so fucking ready for Vince to be gone and Triple H take over. He would never treat Asuka like this.


----------



## Ucok

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



The3 said:


> I wonder how the show will end?


I wonder if the guy who make this fanart would get heat because probably Creative or Vince see this picture before and have idea to make this happen.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



kingnoth1n said:


> Hope not. Hope Charlotte lures her then pearl harbors her if the scenario plays out of Becky winning the RWC.


If the Smackdown Title isn't on the line at Mania in the main event as well, that would be ridiculous. 

Also think Sasha/Bayley are dropping those titles.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



kingnoth1n said:


> She isn't overrated, she generally puts on mat classics with everyone she faces, and is an outstanding promo as a heel. Rousey was in the olympics and was a womens champ in the UFC and went from green as goose shit to respectable in the ring.


Asuka, Becky and sasha are all better than Charlotte and especially Ronda. Ronda has done well in her first year in the business, but she's not in their league at all, definitely not top 2 most talented. 

And Charlotte is overrated, they portray her as The greatest, she gets pushed to the moon and gets all these accomplishments because of her last name, not because if her in ring work, that makes her overrated.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Ucok said:


> WWE has confirmed that Flair's title will not be on the line when she faces Becky Lynch and RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey in the WrestleMania 35 main event.



Holy shit it's even fucking more stupid then it already was. The entire SDL women's locker room should just fucking walk out and refuse to show up to any shows from here till mania


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



roblewis87 said:


> TLC wasn't a classic, Summerslam wasn't a classic, Her part in the women's rumble wasn't a classic and Fastlane was pretty awful too.
> 
> LMS with Becky, The mania triple threat with Becky and Sasha and the series of matches of Sasha where the belt changed hands every ppv, that's her best work. Only one of those matches was in the last year.


Look at the outlyers in the matches you just brought up. Carmella dud. Asuka dud, and yeah Becky and Sasha are great dance partners. Asuka was a great dance partner at mania last year but she fizzled out. Charlotte is consistently great year after year and is the goat of womens wrestling.


----------



## Martins

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Now watch them have Charlotte win at Wrestlemania so she can become the first Undisputed Women's Champion :vince5

"Ah nah, we did it for the HEAT y'know, that NUCULAR HEAT, that's why haha why don't you like STORIES, don't you like getting RILED UP, it only makes the payoff that much better y'know it'll come sometime don't worry, what don't you get what HEELS are you fuckin' mark"


----------



## bme

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

As much as I wanted to see Becky/Ronda, I got no problem with Charlotte being added.
To say she doesn't DESERVE it is ridiculous, cause no one deserves anything.

I wouldn't have cared for Charlotte/Asuka 2 anyway



kingnoth1n said:


> Look at the outlyers in the matches you just brought up. Carmella dud. Asuka dud, and yeah Becky and Sasha are great dance partners. Asuka was a great dance partner at mania last year but she fizzled out. Charlotte is consistently great year after year and is the goat of womens wrestling.


I wouldn't say she fizzled out, WWE made her look like a chump.
Why put her in a title program with Carmella who was still being built up.

She finally wins the womens title but only with help from Ronda. She submits Becky at the Rumble only to have her disappear for weeks and return just to lose to Mandy.


----------



## baddass 6969

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

I've actually thought since last year, this could be a way to unify the Raw and Smackdown Women's titles. Seeing as they have the W.W.E. Womens Tag Titles now, is their really room for three different divisions', well hell technically 5 counting N.X.T. and N.X.T. U.K.?? Fuck no!! So unify the Raw and Smackdown Women's Titles into the W.W.E. Womens Title, and have that on one show, and have the Tag Titles on the other.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

This is the worst, most pointless decision I can remember WWE making.

Just buried the fuck outta an ass load of people, damn


----------



## victorvnv

Good for Charlotte .
Nothing against Asuka but let’s be real- with the way current storylines progress her title feels like the least important one.

Charlotte win tonight changed that.

For Asuka to have a good feud she needs an opponent with good mic skills enough to Cathy both . None of the Smackdown women posses them and none of the women are credible or interesting. 

Better give the title to Charlotte and add some extra intrigue plus this way both women titles will have history of main eventing mania


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



bme said:


> Charlotte/Ronda was WWE must have match before Becky got hot.
> 
> If not for Becky Charlotte would've won the Rumble facing Ronda, leaving Becky to face Asuka.


This is what should have happened but fans forced Becky into the match.

Now we’ll get an anticlimactic Becky win, woohoo, yay.


----------



## DealDough

Lmao what and why


----------



## DealDough

At this point. Asuka should just unveil knowing English this whole time and drop a pipe bomb lmao for her to get any shred of notice from Vince


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



bme said:


> As much as I wanted to see Becky/Ronda, I got no problem with Charlotte being added.
> To say she doesn't DESERVE it is ridiculous, cause no one deserves anything.
> 
> I wouldn't have cared for Charlotte/Asuka 2 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say she fizzled out, WWE made her look like a chump.
> 
> Why put her in a title program with Carmella who was still being built up.


But she did man, its like I said in an earlier post, its hard to build a really solid program around someone who speaks really broken English with American audiences, this has been proven time and time again. She came in hot due to the NXT hype and the geeks from full sail treating her like she was the best thing ever. She puts on good matches, but nothing we havent seen before....difference is she can't cut a promo.


----------



## Godlike13

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

It sucks for Asuka but it probably was for the best. The SD belt was such an afterthought and now it’s not.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Wow, poor Asuka. WWE proving once again how little they care about her. Not only did she lose her title two weeks before Mania, but they fed her to Charlotte YET AGAIN and made her tap out YET AGAIN!! It's getting insulting at this point.

And this better not mean that Charlotte is winning at Mania.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Has anyone else noticed that if any of the women turn on the others during the 6 man tag next Monday, they forfeit their shot at the title at mania. 

More overbooking incoming?

Shenanigans to get the blue belt on the line as well?


----------



## McNugget

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Anyone that ever tries to ironically use the phrase "plans change" as a jab at Meltzer can go pound sand. They're just making it up as they go along and now we've got EVEN MORE evidence of the fact.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Hopefully this means they are Unifying the women's titles.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

Just add ASUKA to the match...

Is that so hard for Vince to do?


----------



## Reil

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



reyfan said:


> Hopefully this means they are Unifying the women's titles.


While it could change, that isn't the plan right now. The RAW Women's Title is the only one that will be on the line.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Reil said:


> While it could change, that isn't the plan right now. The RAW Women's Title is the only one that will be on the line.


Gotta leave something back for the final raw before mania. 

Expect more shenanigans next week.

Seriously why wouldn't Ronda or Becky want a shot at the Blue belt too considering Flair is in the match. Especially Ronda who is undefeated as a singles act.


----------



## Vejito

I feel bad for anyone that's a Asuka fan or Joe fan, sucks to be them.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



roblewis87 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that if any of the women turn on the others during the 6 man tag next Monday, they forfeit their shot at the title at mania.
> 
> More overbooking incoming?
> 
> Shenanigans to get the blue belt on the line as well?


Yeah, which is stupid how they make such a big deal about this match, to main eventing, to appearing on ESPN, them not co-existing could forfeit their chances in on the go home before Mania? Like come on, you couldn't find a better way for these three who hate each other to conclude their final build up?



reyfan said:


> Hopefully this means they are Unifying the women's titles.


Like some have said, this is probably just a moment to have the four horsewoman holding all the belts. I personally don't care to see that leading to an embracing moment (especially from Charlotte and Becky, who've been going at it for a year).


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Vejito said:


> I feel bad for anyone that's a Asuka fan or Joe fan, sucks to be them.


In general - I agree. 

But for one fan in particular who does nothing but complain about everything endlessly all the time - i find this to be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## bme

kingnoth1n said:


> But she did man, its like I said in an earlier post, its hard to build a really solid program around someone who speaks really broken English with American audiences, this has been proven time and time again. She came in hot due to the NXT hype and the geeks from full sail treating her like she was the best thing ever. She puts on good matches, but nothing we havent seen before....difference is she can't cut a promo.



Oh I agree with you. I don't believe in the whole "Silent Killer/Badass" gimmick cause there's no range with it.

Some fans think certain wrestlers shouldn't talk and I think "ok so who are they gonna feuds with if they don't talk?"

I like Asuka but she was screwed twice over. Once for the undefeated streak and twice for not being able to cut a promo.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Charlotte on her win: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110721962085629952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110727182144270337


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



reyfan said:


> Hopefully this means they are Unifying the women's titles.


They won't because they want all the women to hug it out at the end.


----------



## bme

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They won't because they want all the women to hug it out at the end.


It'll be yet another celebration that fans aren't supposed to mock, even when the company continues to crap on their own stories.

Only pro wrestling is this ridiculous.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

This fucking bitch makes Roman Reigns' push look like an ant compared to Everest. Hell, it makes Stone Cold's push look tame.

This is a Hogan and Cena level push, but unlike them, she doesn't have anything to show for it.

But in an odd way I'm relieved because now I can pull the trigger on my main roster hiatus since there's nothing else I care about for Mania. Kofi vs. Bryan is the only thing that's interesting now. And I can just watch that later.

So my April 7th won't be tied up.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Wasn't Charlotte's story going to be that she was selected by Vince McMahon as the only rightful challenger?

The story's collapsed.


----------



## PresidentGasman

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

im a fan of Charlotte but Vince is going a little overboard, it should have been Asuka vs Mandy at Mania for the SD Belt.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Um, great match I guess.

The sad thing is that with how little they've done with Asuka as champion, this was the best thing for this title. Again, this is not me praising them. This just me realizing how sad the state of that title had become because they didn't put any effort into Asuka once Becky and Charlotte were out of the picture.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

Uh, yeah.

Honestly that title change was the best thing for SD title in the reality we live in now. That's not praising WWE for doing the change. That's calling out pathetic Asuka's booking was once Charlotte and Becky were out of the picture.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Like some have said, this is probably just a moment to have the four horsewoman holding all the belts. I personally don't care to see that leading to an embracing moment (especially from Charlotte and Becky, who've been going at it for a year).


I don't see how Charlotte could stand there next to Becky proudly holding their titles moments after Becky might even pin Charlotte to win the Raw Women's Title and suddenly their feud is over. 

I think Charlotte will use next Monday as a chance to get a cheap shot on Ronda or Becky to weaken them before Mania. 

Steph will come out and rather than Charlotte forfeit her title shot, her belt will also be on the line and we will have the first undisputed women's champion at Wrestlemania of this version of the brand split era.


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks

So wanting The Smackdown Women's Title to have a match is arrogance? Sonya could have been champion this would be stupid. Naomi could have been champion this would be stupid. The IIConics could be champions like Laycool back in the day this would be stupid.



ElTerrible said:


> The
> 
> arrogance of Asuka fans is really astonishing. Nobody is worth sharing the ring with her. In that sense this couldn´t have happened to a nicer bunch of stans.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I really can't see Sasha/Bayley retaining at this point. 

Could easily go to Nia/Tamina. 

Natty and Phoenix for that feel good moment and her dad getting in the hall of fame.

Or even the IIconics taking the unlikely win and having a surprise moment.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

They are giving Charlotte her moment now, because Becky is getting her moment at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



roblewis87 said:


> I don't see how Charlotte could stand there next to Becky proudly holding their titles moments after Becky might even pin Charlotte to win the Raw Women's Title and suddenly their feud is over.


That's what I'm saying though, but what other reason was for Charlotte to win the title tonight? Them standing together for one night holding up their titles just for a little Four Horsewomen would be unnecessary. The only person who should be standing in that ring is Becky if she wins the title.

However, we've seen moments where WWE makes the roster stand next to each other as if there isn't any heat between them just for special moments.


----------



## Ucok

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I only can think one thing, the women's battle royal at Preshow will determine the number one contender for SDL women's champion but not in same night, and if RAW women's win the match, she will challenge Becky (if she win at Mania) for next P.P.V or RAW after Mania.


----------



## HugoCortez

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



ElTerrible said:


> The arrogance of Asuka fans is really astonishing. Nobody is worth sharing the ring with her. In that sense this couldn´t have happened to a nicer bunch of stans.


Considering some of the "nice" things I've read some folks say about Asuka (and her fans, like you're doing right now, but much worse) since practically day one, believe me when I tell you there are lots of much "nicer" fans out there (esp. the fans of a certain wrestler).


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Can Sasha and Roman go to AEW so I can finally be done with this company?


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

Nah, it means they wanted to create their stupid "moment" with the horseshitwomen angle and them holding up all the titles. Supposedly this decision was made hours before show time, showing how incoherent Vince is. I swear his decline has accelerated in the last year. Dude isn't all there.


----------



## bme

The belt ain't mean a thing once Asuka won it, and that's not cause of Asuka.

The gap between Becky/Charlotte and the rest of the SD women is huge, so when you have both of um go to RAW you're not left with much.



NXT Only said:


> This is what should have happened but fans forced Becky into the match.
> 
> Now we’ll get an anticlimactic Becky win, woohoo, yay.


Going with the original plan would've resulted in a anticlimactic Charlotte win.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> That's what I'm saying though, but what other reason was for Charlotte to win the title tonight? Them standing together for one night holding up their titles just for a little Four Horsewomen would be unnecessary. The only person who should be standing in that ring is Becky if she wins the title.
> 
> However, we've seen moments where WWE makes the roster stand next to each other as if there isn't any heat between them just for special moments.


I think yet more overbooking will occur. 

Seeds planted tonight.

"What does Charlotte bring to the mania main event"
"What does Charlotte being the Champ mean for the main event"

Ronda and Becky will goad Charlotte into putting the belt on the line. 

She will play it cocky and cool and not fall for it. 

Shenanigans ensue in the 6 women tag match, possibly with Charlotte landing some cheap shots on rousey and becky or using a weapon etc.

Steph comes out and makes the match for both titles. 

End of Raw.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

The writing was on the wall a long time ago, SDL division credibility is non-existent and it revolved around Charlotte and Becky since September 2018.

Asuka is even better than Charlotte on the ring but her lack of english / improvement killed her chance as champion, almost impossible to work an standard WWE storyline with her as the central focus.

The big goal is to promote the FIRST-EVER women WrestleMania main event, and if that means sacrifice Asuka's non-existent WM storyline they will do it, I'm think that Asuka dropping the title prior to WM 35 was on the plans a long time ago and that's why they build nothing for her or any other talent in the division.

Also this maybe confirms that Ronda is leaving/taking time off after WM35, they realized that without Ronda the have nothing to keep Becky's momentun strong after the PPV, Charlotte reprising her father's character (multichampion, always favoured) is the only thing that sustain her underdog persona after she defeats both Ronda and Charlotte in one night.


----------



## Littbarski

Donnie said:


> I for one cannot wait for this womens crap to blow up in their face, if it hasn't already (they're doing laughable numbers on the RTWM).
> 
> How are ratings and attendance, Vince?
> 
> You really want to become the WNBA of Wrestling that bad?


Attendance looks fine to me. I remember attending Smackdown tapings in 2004 at height of JBL's push and SmackDown not even drawing 1,000 fans


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

lmao I have logged into this forum for Tyrion Lannisters reaction.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

No offense to Sasha and Bayley but they do not deserve to close Mania. Doing a 4 Horsewomen thing would be fucking ridiculous. Have a weird stip next week that boots Charlotte from the match (preferably) or at the very least puts her title on the line. Then have Becky win and everyone else fuck off.


----------



## Reil

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Problem with that theory is that literally the plans were decided at 5:30 PM today (eastern) to have Asuka drop the title. Every single reliable scoopsman has reported this.

Before 5:30 PM today, the plan was still to do the fatal four way to determine who Asuka would face at WM.


----------



## Lil B

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Vince said "Fuck them kids" to Mandy or Sonya potentially getting a title match at Mania LOL - Lil B


----------



## Reil

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Worth noting that a few others have reported that backstage morale is at an all time low as of late, and this Asuka situation only made it worse.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Reil said:


> Problem with that theory is that literally the plans were decided at 5:30 PM today (eastern) to have Asuka drop the title. Every single reliable scoopsman has reported this.
> 
> Before 5:30 PM today, the plan was still to do the fatal four way to determine who Asuka would face at WM.


Let's face it. 

They made the call the women are closing mania. 

The feud had been cooling off. 

Charlotte was getting a lot of social media heat about why she was even in the match. 

How do you make a big match even more historic. 

Give Charlotte a title 

and have both on the line in the main event. History made for the winner.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

Let's face it they are going all in on this main event. 

This is the way to make it more important than the rest of the card.

Two titles and an undisputed champion.


----------



## Reil

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Except *AS OF RIGHT NOW*, both titles are not on the line.

Now that could easily change as of next week. Now if it doesn't, then this decision was an all time stupid booking decision.

Also Asuka commented on her loss and its incredibly disheartening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110739176805142528


----------



## taker1986

*Justice 4 Asuka*

I've started this petition to get Asuka into the main event to Wrestlemania. Sign my petition and Lets make change happen.

https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/justice-4-asuka


----------



## 45banshee

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Other women wrestlers are now coming out praising Asuka. 


Nia Jax said Asuka is one of the best in the world. Lana tweeted if there's one person who beside herself is best and number 1 it would be Asuak. Natalya wrote Asuka is so damn good.

Why all these praises all of a sudden?


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Justice 4 Asuka*

Ain't gonna be no justice. The only petition that matters is for you to stop watching. Stop buying. Stop engaging them on social media. Just stop.

WWE fans have battered wife syndrome. It's time to just walk away. I actually welcome this, weirdly, because it means there's nothing to stop me anymore. I've watched one main roster show in months (the Kofi gauntlet match).


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> 8 time champ in 4 years. That's just ridiculous.



Dude Trish won it 7 times in a similar amount of time as a full-time wrestler.

That said this was a wildly unnecessary decision. I'd take Charlotte over the bulk of the current women's divisions but why do this and why do it now?

Seriously this was always going to happen especially when/if(who cares) Ronda leaves they were going to want the two people they hold in the highest regard as the champions of their respective brands eventually. It doesn't change the fact that this shouldn't have been done now. Do it after Mania if you need to do it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

*As one of Charlotte's biggest fans on this site, this is a slap in the face to Asuka and every woman on the SD roster. *


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



TrulyJulieRokks said:


> That WWE had no clue what to do with Asuka at Wrestle Mania since Charlotte would have been the only person that made any kind of sense her wrestling at Wrestlemania. So instead of taking any time to try to build someone or try to get someone on Smack Down to face her they just said F*ck It we'll just add "Intrigue" to the main event.



The whole situation is fucking retarded they easily could of given us Asuka vs Charlotte 2 at Mania for the SDL title and it would of been fucking amazing but they just had to have her be in the first ever women's main event. The entire angle and both women's divisions have been nothing but a giant cluster fuck since they inserted her into it.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Justice 4 Asuka*

Justice because shes getting paid six figures to be in an entertainment program?


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

The entire division has stalled HARD since the Rumble. It's amazing how fast it's declined.

This was basically just more of the same.

I mean, it's still better than the Bliss/Nia/Carmella Diva terror we were getting at this point last year, but the second golden age of the division ended at the Rumble. They butchered Becky, have treated Sasha, Bayley, and Asuka badly, and at various points made Ronda and Charlotte feel like third wheels.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Reil said:


> Worth noting that a few others have reported that backstage morale is at an all time low as of late, and this Asuka situation only made it worse.


Considering that 90% of the main roster will receive a WM paycheck in 2 weeks, what was once a privilege reserved only for midcarders and main eventers, I'm forced to deduce that the so call "all time low morale" comes from the lowcarders that NEVER were on the plans for WM 35.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



Donnie said:


> I for one cannot wait for this womens crap to blow up in their face, if it hasn't already (they're doing laughable numbers on the RTWM).
> 
> How are ratings and attendance, Vince?
> 
> You really want to become the WNBA of Wrestling that bad?


Have you considered that the ratings don't suck because of the women but because the product as a whole is dogshit?


----------



## Lorromire

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



kingnoth1n said:


> But for the women to go on last, why not make the match the highest stakes possible? Why sacrifice a belt for a job match for a champ that isn't over to the majority of the audience?


It's the exact same stakes. The Smackdown title isn't on the line.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



SayWhatAgain! said:


>


I love it!


----------



## Punk_316

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Charlotte is such a phony looking bimbo, and it's only getting worse. She's gonna look like a trainwreck in a few years.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



prosperwithdeen said:


> The Man holding up all the gold will be a great sight, but I'm done with this company after WM until AEW surfaces. This company is too fuckin stupid and Vince gives no fucks. Nothing they do makes sense. That was absolutely disrespectful to Asuka and essentially was Vince spitting in her face.
> 
> Vince McMahon to the fans:
> 
> "Oh you want Asuka vs Charlotte at Mania so bad, well here you go! You think Charlotte doesn't deserve the main event, well I'll show you! We're gonna do it on ad-ridden episode of SD and Charlotte aint losing!!! If we did it at WM, it would've been the same result! Fuck you!!"


Why would you start watching again when AEW is running shows?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

So it's not enough she's murdered the Raw Women's title match now she has to murder Smackdown's?


----------



## bme

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Considering that 90% of the main roster will receive a WM paycheck in 2 weeks, what was once a privilege reserved only for midcarders and main eventers, I'm forced to deduce that the so call "all time low morale" comes from the lowcarders that NEVER were on the plans for WM 35.


Exactly everybody gonna be at WM so what's the problem if you're anyone but Asuka ?

Don't care how many weeks theyd dedicate to it, Asuka vs any of the women on RAW/SD wouldn't touch the triple threat.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



bme said:


> There was no one on SD or RAW that would've been a good match for Asuka. Bringing someone up from NXT was a no-go also.
> 
> Charlotte was an obvious choice to face Rhonda at WM, why take Charlotte out when you can just include Becky.


Because including Charlotte has killed the match?

:draper2


----------



## Reil

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Problem is that unless you are on the main card, you aren't getting a payday, or at least a significant one. It's been talked about before (in fact, it was one of the reasons PAC/Neville walked out) was that because people on the pre-show *do not get a Wrestlemania payday*. Or at least as big of one as someone on the main card.

Asuka deserves a main roster payday. She's one of the top wrestlers in the company, male or female. And the fact that they are just going to throw her into the RUMORED(!) battle royal with no fanfare is a fucking travesty. I don't see fans letting this one go any time soon, to be honest.

*ESPECIALLY* if Charlotte's title isn't on the line in the main event. That'll just make Asuka the next Becky Lynch. She may not have the mic skills, but she has the in ring charisma to back it up.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



prosperwithdeen said:


> The Man holding up all the gold will be a great sight, but I'm done with this company after WM until AEW surfaces. This company is too fuckin stupid and Vince gives no fucks. Nothing they do makes sense. That was absolutely disrespectful to Asuka and essentially was Vince spitting in her face.
> 
> Vince McMahon to the fans:
> 
> "Oh you want Asuka vs Charlotte at Mania so bad, well here you go! You think Charlotte doesn't deserve the main event, well I'll show you! We're gonna do it on ad-ridden episode of SD and Charlotte aint losing!!! If we did it at WM, it would've been the same result! Fuck you!!"


There's not even anything good at Mania. They killed Becky with this stupid angle too. The only really good match is Daniel vs. Kofi but you can watch that later. Just walk away now. Trust me you won't regret it.

I decided to stop watching or caring much about the main roster a month ago because I realized I was investing too much time and energy for little return and this is the most productive month I've had in a long time. Asuka's loss in a weird way removes one of the last things attaching me to Raw or SD entirely so it's more good news for me.

Whatever is good you can hear about through the grapevine watch later. Save yourself seven hours on April 7th. The card just isn't worth it.

I swear, WWE fans suffer from a collective battered wife syndrome. The company keeps shitting on them, makes big promises, and then in a month does the same thing. Just walk away. Vince needs to go.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



Lorromire said:


> It's the exact same stakes. The Smackdown title isn't on the line.


Becky was suspended twice

It was Ronda v Becky at one point

It was Charlotte v Ronda at one point

It's now a triple threat. 

Can't see why they won't have both titles on the line by the time of the match.


----------



## bme

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Because including Charlotte has killed the match?
> 
> :draper2


I'm gonna sound ridiculous but I'm sure the number of people who won't be ordering WM cause Charlotte got included in Becky/Ronda is small.

Charlotte was always gonna face Ronda, fans should've figured that out when Ronda debuted.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So it's not enough she's murdered the Raw Women's title match now she has to murder Smackdown's?


Worse booking than the Bliss Hole ever was. These past few months with her make the Bliss Hole look like a pinprick compared to a galaxy cluster-wide black hole.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

I find it hard to feel too bad for Asuka seeing what her booking did in NXT and her initial run on the main roster. Her fans being upset she has to deal with being railroaded to push Charlotte is hilarious. 

Does Charlotte's win seem unnecessary, yes. But Asuka running into the force that is Charlotte is funny in a mean way.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



bme said:


> I'm gonna sound ridiculous but I'm sure the number of people who won't be ordering WM cause Charlotte got included in Becky/Ronda is small.
> 
> Charlotte was always gonna face Ronda, fans should've figured that out when Ronda debuted.


Already happened at Survivor Series. This isn't their first encounter.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



Buster Baxter said:


> lmao I have logged into this forum for Tyrion Lannisters reaction.


I don't care that this happened.

There's my reaction. I don't care.

I'm not typing out why again, because I've done it a lot tonight, but there you go. I should care but I don't.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



bme said:


> Charlotte was always gonna face Ronda, fans should've figured that out when Ronda debuted.


That mentality by WWE is a big part of why the product is complete garbage.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



Donnie said:


> I for one cannot wait for this womens crap to blow up in their face, if it hasn't already (they're doing laughable numbers on the RTWM).
> 
> How are ratings and attendance, Vince?
> 
> You really want to become the WNBA of Wrestling that bad?


Don't make up numbers to fit your narrative, you have no idea how they are doing. Just because the RTWM is dull doesn't mean numbers are down. WM35 sold out as fast as any of the ones prior. People don't care about the card, they go for the spectacle. Vince doesn't care about ratings, he cares about putting butts in seats, which he does on a consistent basis, regardless of how boring you may think the product is.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I can't see the title not end up on the line. Even if it's not on the line as it stands.

You have this historic match, and you are going to leave one of the prizes on the shelf. Can't see it happening personally.


----------



## bme

roblewis87 said:


> Already happened at Survivor Series. This isn't their first encounter.


I meant at WM, that was the match I saw happening at WM the moment Ronda debuted.

The match taking place at Survivor Series just meant Becky was gonna be inserted.

Charlotte Flair being left out of the 1st ever Womens WM main event wasn't gonna happen.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Asuka held the title for around 4 months in a year that was dominated by Charlotte and Becky. It sucks for her to lose it in this hot shot manner but at least it got to happen.


----------



## Piehound

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Poor Auska


----------



## Reil

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



roblewis87 said:


> I can't see the title not end up on the line. Even if it's not on the line as it stands.
> 
> You have this historic match, and you are going to leave one of the prizes on the shelf. Can't see it happening personally.


"They would never add Charlotte to the match, that would be stupid!!!"

*WWE adds Charlotte to the match*

"They will make Becky look like a loser heading into it"

*Becky is the strongest booked woman on the roster right now*

So yeah. WWE is stupid enough to just ignore the Smackdown Women's Title. They could easily have just put it on Charlotte just because they want her to have some momentum heading into Wrestlemania.

Asuka got screwed. It's simple as that. She got completely fucked over. Especially since it came out that she likely didn't know about this until after 5:30 PM today.

This was insanely poor booking no matter how you look at it. And it's completely soured me on Wrestlemania as a whole. This move was blatantly done to try and repair Charlotte's image at the cost of the *REST OF THE MAIN ROSTER WOMENS DIVISION*.


----------



## llj

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



roblewis87 said:


> Asuka was very much over when she got in the title picture before TLC and then winning at TLC.
> 
> They just have absolutely nothing for her to do with the Smackdown main event all chasing the Raw Women's Title instead/Rousey instead.


Asuka last fall was more organically pushed by the crowds than anyone right now who's purportedly "organically over". Because she wasn't booked to turn heel on a top star for a "big pop" moment, or win multiple gauntlet matches to get those cheers. She was cheered hard for a couple of weeks when she wasn't even the focus of the segments she appeared in, and then in response they gave her a short push to the title. There was no booking reason for her to be over back in November, none. Yet she was. 

They just started cheering for her when she was in the midcard and not in any storylines. That's how they got her to TLC. And even when she won the title, they didn't give her anything to work with either, and took her off TV.

Pretty hard to maintain that kind of momentum when you're not getting even matches or backstage segments.

Fuck, the crowd even popped loud when she tapped out Becky at the Royal Rumble so it's not like the RR match was badly received. That was also the last time they gave her anything to work with.


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Why did they do this? What was the point? Why did WWE fuck Asuka like this. This is not right. I'm not joking, or even upset, I just feel genuinely sad for her on how she has been treated. Plus I read that the triple threat will not be for both titles. So what was the point of the title change? So when Charlotte eventually loses she still looks good cause she's a champion? Fuck that.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Almost the entire women's roster seems pissed right now, including Becky.

The SD women get their match cancelled and then learn there's no title or opportunity for them at Mania? And supposedly three hours before showtime? I'd probably be too.

And then they try to do everything they can to stop a mass exodus. :lmao

This is just no way to run a company. Vince needs to go. And until he does, talent and fans should just walk away.


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Yeah, fans here should never say "Becky Lynch is being over pushed" ever again. Charlotte is a fucking 8 time champion, only took her less than 4 years, way faster than Trish. FFS WWE.


----------



## bme

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Charlotte wasn't getting left out of the match and it made sense to include her.

- She couldn't regain the title from Becky 
- Couldn't beat Ronda
- Got screwed out of the title by Ronda at TLC
- Got eliminated by Becky who won the rumble, when Becky wasn't an official entrant.

and fans swore she'd simply shrug her shoulders and go after Asuka lmao.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

The power of blonde hair


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I can't see how WWE won't make Charlotte the first Queen of the Ring either if the rumoured event is going to be happening.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

There was no reason to include her in that match. None. As soon as they started the attempt to add her, the angle went off a cliff and reached its nadir tonight. The entire women's division has dropped terribly in quality since the Rumble, and it's primarily because of their obsessive Charlotte booking.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



RapShepard said:


> Why would you start watching again when AEW is running shows?


Hoping that AEW gets so big that they force them to get their shit together. If not, then fuck WWE forever.



Jedah said:


> There's not even anything good at Mania. They killed Becky with this stupid angle too. The only really good match is Daniel vs. Kofi but you can watch that later. Just walk away now. Trust me you won't regret it.
> 
> I decided to stop watching or caring much about the main roster a month ago because I realized I was investing too much time and energy for little return and this is the most productive month I've had in a long time. Asuka's loss in a weird way removes one of the last things attaching me to Raw or SD entirely so it's more good news for me.
> 
> Whatever is good you can hear about through the grapevine watch later. Save yourself seven hours on April 7th. The card just isn't worth it.
> 
> I swear, WWE fans suffer from a collective battered wife syndrome. The company keeps shitting on them, makes big promises, and then in a month does the same thing. Just walk away. Vince needs to go.


Yeah man the time invested comes back with VERY little returns. Everytime you think WWE will do one thing right and they do 3 MORE things wrong. Even Batista's return was ruined. How do you fuck that up too? The Becky/Rousey promo after the Rumble is what sucked me back into this shit. That on top of reading the hilarious backlash against WWE content on this forum.

I really need to call it quits though. As entertaining as this forum is at times like tonight, I'm still wasting my time here too if the show and booking decisions continue to be this atrocious. I can't have one positive conversation here because there is nothing to be positive about. I feel like I'm the stupid idiot for even watching their Youtube highlights. I mean what does that say about me or anyone else who gives them their time? And there's no way anyone can pay me to watch that 8 hour shitshow live.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



bme said:


> Charlotte wasn't getting left out of the match and it made sense to include her.
> 
> - She couldn't regain the title from Becky
> - Couldn't beat Ronda
> - Got screwed out of the title by Ronda at TLC
> - Got eliminated by Becky who won the rumble, when Becky wasn't an official entrant.
> 
> and fans swore she'd simply shrug her shoulders and go after Asuka lmao.



- If you can't regain the title it usually means you move to the back of the queue rather than do a Cena/Roman etc and just get title shot after shot. 

- She got herself DQ'd against Ronda (so you are right but it was still her choice to throw the match)

- Becky also got screwed out of that match, Becky should be more pissed she was the one holding the title, Charlotte was only a contender. 

- She never kicked off about Becky's legitimate status in the Rumble. (She was happy for her) 

Add to that Charlotte losing the no 1 contenders match to face Asuka at the Rumble so she did go for Asuka, she just failed. 

The only reason she got inserted into the Raw title match was Vince. 
Storyline wise that is the only reason they gave us. 

She didn't earn anything, she was the chosen one.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah man the time invested comes back with VERY little returns. Everytime you think WWE will do one thing right and they do 3 MORE things wrong. Even Batista's return was ruined. How do you fuck that up too?


"GIVE ME WHAT I WANT! GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!" :lmao



> The Becky/Rousey promo after the Rumble is what sucked me back into this shit.


Magic. All downhill from there though, and fast.



> I really need to call it quits though. As entertaining as this forum is at times like tonight, I'm still wasting my time here too if the show and booking decisions continue to be this atrocious. I feel like I'm the stupid idiot for even watching their Youtube highlights. I mean what does that say about me? And there's no way anyone can pay me to watch that 8 hour shitshow live.


Do it. Walk away. I only come by to talk NXT now after the show airs, but something like this just drew me in and I've already lost time on it. :lmao


----------



## iarwain

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

My guess is they are unifying the belts. I guess they didn't like how Charlotte was the "third wheel", "shoehorned in", didn't have any reason to be in the main event. They basically quoted the same phrases people on the internet were using. So this gives her a reason to be there. But now they make it look like Becky is the third wheel. After making her tap to Asuka, so this makes her look weaker and more of an underdog (which doesn't suit her). 

Since we can't get the Ronda vs Becky one on one match we wanted, I would honestly prefer a Fatal Four Way with Ronda, Becky, Charlotte, and Asuka.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Hoping that AEW gets so big that they force them to get their shit together. If not, then fuck WWE forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man the time invested comes back with VERY little returns. Everytime you think WWE will do one thing right and they do 3 MORE things wrong. Even Batista's return was ruined. How do you fuck that up too? The Becky/Rousey promo after the Rumble is what sucked me back into this shit. That on top of reading the hilarious backlash against WWE content on this forum.
> 
> I really need to call it quits though. As entertaining as this forum is at times like tonight, I'm still wasting my time here too if the show and booking decisions continue to be this atrocious. I can't have one positive conversation here because there is nothing to be positive about. I feel like I'm the stupid idiot for even watching their Youtube highlights. I mean what does that say about me or anyone else who gives them their time? And there's no way anyone can pay me to watch that 8 hour shitshow live.


That'll take a while for them to inspire any real major philosophy change in WWE. I could see smaller changes in attempts to keep talent happy though.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



iarwain said:


> My guess is they are unifying the belts. I guess they didn't like how Charlotte was the "third wheel", "shoehorned in", didn't have any reason to be in the main event. They basically quoted the same phrases people on the internet were using. So this gives her a reason to be there. But now they make it look like Becky is the third wheel. After making her tap to Asuka, so this makes her look weaker and more of an underdog (which doesn't suit her).
> 
> Since we can't get the Ronda vs Becky one on one match we wanted, I would honestly prefer a Fatal Four Way with Ronda, Becky, Charlotte, and Asuka.


Becky is supposed to be the underdog, that's what created the man. In a weird way balance is restored but only if both titles are on the line at mania. 

Asuka and the rest of the womens division have been shafted though.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



bme said:


> The belt ain't mean a thing once Asuka won it, and that's not cause of Asuka.
> 
> The gap between Becky/Charlotte and the rest of the SD women is huge, so when you have both of um go to RAW you're not left with much.
> 
> 
> 
> Going with the original plan would've resulted in a anticlimactic Charlotte win.


I don’t think it was set in stone who would win between Rousey and Flair.

This Lynch thing is annoying because we all know she’s winning and it’s not intriguing whatsoever. I’m not even looking forward to the match anymore.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

I also predict the unified title situation won't last long, before they find a way to move one title off Becky and back to Smackdown. 

That or the belts are truly unified.

We then have a WWE Women's Champion. (like the WWE title)

and Smackdown will get the first

WWE Women's Universal Champion

Probably given to Charlotte of all people (much like HHH from Bischoff)


----------



## bme

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hoping that AEW gets so big that they force them to get their shit together. If not, then fuck WWE forever.


lmao that's the problem with all this AEW hype, it's not for the company itself but for how the company will effect WWE.



roblewis87 said:


> - If you can't regain the title it usually means you move to the back of the queue rather than do a Cena/Roman etc and just get title shot after shot.
> 
> - She got herself DQ'd against Ronda (so you are right but it was still her choice to throw the match)
> 
> - Becky also got screwed out of that match, Becky should be more pissed she was the one holding the title, Charlotte was only a contender.
> 
> - She never kicked off about Becky's legitimate status in the Rumble. (She was happy for her)
> 
> Add to that Charlotte losing the no 1 contenders match to face Asuka at the Rumble so she did go for Asuka, she just failed.
> 
> The only reason she got inserted into the Raw title match was Vince.
> Storyline wise that is the only reason they gave us.
> 
> She didn't earn anything, she was the chosen one.


- If someone is supposed to start a from scratch after not regaining the title Becky shouldn't have been in the Rumble.
- She was frustrated she couldn't beat Ronda doesn't mean she didn't wanna try again.
- She was being sarcastic towards Becky.
- I forgot she lost the #1 cintenders match which only adds to my argument. Becky won and Charlotte lose, Becky is yet again a thorn in her side.
- Of course she was inserted that's the story. I'm saying storywise it makes sense why she'd want Beckys spot.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Becky seems pissed on Twitter. Perhaps management told her the plan is to end WM like this:


----------



## Reil

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Becky seems pissed on Twitter. Perhaps management told her the plan is to end WM like this:


That or she's actually upset that Asuka got fucked over tonight. Becky in non-kayfabe interviews has outright idolized Asuka whenever she's brought up. It's pretty obvious she uses her twitter for actual grievances as well.

It doesn't help that a lot of the other women (RAW or SD) are legitimately pissed off by this entire thing as well.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Reil said:


> That or she's actually upset that Asuka got fucked over tonight. Becky in non-kayfabe interviews has outright idolized Asuka whenever she's brought up. It's pretty obvious she uses her twitter for actual grievances as well.
> 
> It doesn't help that a lot of the other women (RAW or SD) are legitimately pissed off by this entire thing as well.


Asuka was fucked over when Becky won the Rumble and challenged Rousey the next day without even acknowledging Asuka.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Someone make sure Tyrion Lannister is okay. His girl just lost.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Dude Becky holding both belts at the end of WM35 will be amazing.


----------



## bme

The Boy Wonder said:


> Asuka was fucked over when Becky won the Rumble and challenged Rousey the next day without even acknowledging Asuka.


Exactly

Asuka's match at WM wasn't gonna get no love. How could she compete with the top 3 women in the company main eventing the show.


----------



## Himiko

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Asuka was fucked over when Becky won the Rumble and challenged Rousey the next day without even acknowledging Asuka.




That’s what you consider fucked? You must be new to the WWE product


----------



## WindPhoenix

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



roblewis87 said:


> Becky is supposed to be the underdog, that's what created the man. In a weird way balance is restored but only if both titles are on the line at mania.
> 
> Asuka and the rest of the womens division have been shafted though.


The underdog character is a less evolved character. You don't take a character back to before they really took off. The fact that this character easily works face by changing nothing is the most frustrating.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

going to break her dad's records in both title reigns and marriages.

Her winning the title means no Asuka title defence at Mania, which means one less match on the Wrestlemania card which I am more than okay with.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*

You gotta remember that Charlotte is the female Roman. If the woman main event Mania then by god Vince needs her to be in it.


----------



## Papadoc81

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



The3 said:


> I wonder how the show will end?


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Fook this noise. 

I'll be re-watching Necro's match from the night before. CHOOSE DEATH before this shit


----------



## GloriousLunatic

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*

Omg This is like Christmas Morning for me. The Queen is back on top where she belongs.

Long Reign Queen Charlotte Flair !!!!


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Ace said:


> Fook this noise.
> 
> I'll be re-watching Necro's match from the night before. CHOOSE DEATH before this shit


Necro butcher is still wrestling? Holy shit.

Also I'm livid but that much should be fucking obvious. But at least Mandy and Sonya aren't on mania now


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



Donnie said:


> I for one cannot wait for this womens crap to blow up in their face, if it hasn't already (they're doing laughable numbers on the RTWM).
> 
> How are ratings and attendance, Vince?
> 
> You really want to become the WNBA of Wrestling that bad?


Ratings and attendence has more to do with the overall product then the women. The wrestlers aren't to blame for bad ratings management is


----------



## Ace

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



TommyWCECM said:


> Ratings and attendence has more to do with the overall product then the women. The wrestlers aren't to blame for bad ratings management is


 The focus on the women has been to the detriment of the men. Fair enough to give the women shine, but to make the men complete afterthoughts?

If the shows were to be split by gender we all know the womens show would be a ratings disaster. They lack the depth and *generally* do not draw as well as the men. Nor do they possess the physical capabilities to perform at the same level as the top men. There are exceptions to the drawing (Ronda) and the rare physical freak who is impressive (still incomparable to a male equivalent), but this I'm speaking in general terms.


----------



## C Payne

Good grief, yo! I don't think I'm even gonna bother with 'Mania now because of how fucking dumb this is. Kofi/DB's the only good thing going on rn(where tf are the men's tag champs?!), and that even isn't worth 7+ hrs of shit otherwise.

Not to mention Asuka's latest tweet, simply saying 'over'(and the reactions to this bullshit from the other women), got me in my feels rn. I hope she(along with the Revival and anyone not in a certain... circle) gets tf out ASAP. Dunno how much more is left of her career at this point, but she def won't get a good send-off from this whack ass POS company. It really is sad... :l


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



TommyWCECM said:


> Necro butcher is still wrestling? Holy shit.
> 
> Also I'm livid but that much should be fucking obvious. But at least Mandy and Sonya aren't on mania now


He's making his comeback after 3 years at Joey Janela's Spring Break show. Can't even tell you how excited I am. 

I'd rather they were on Mania facing :asuka than this cirlcejerk before us, dude.


----------



## God Movement

Pyro’s whole world crumbling around him


----------



## MontyCora

There's no reason you couldn't have given her a great female Heyman to talk for her and make her a female Brock Lesnar.

Once again an act that was amazing when it was supported in NXT has no support at all from Vince, and dies a death.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



Donnie said:


> The focus on the women has been to the detriment of the men. Fair enough to give the women shine, but to make the men complete afterthoughts?
> 
> If the shows were to be split by gender we all know the womens show would be a ratings disaster. They lack the depth and *generally* do not draw as well as the men. Nor do they possess the physical capabilities to perform at the same level as the top men. There are exceptions to the drawing (Ronda) and the rare physical freak who is impressive (still incomparable to a male equivalent), but this I'm speaking in general terms.


Yes I agree but the ratings were dysmal before the push for women and they will be dysmal after. Because Vince has final say. Until Vince is gone ratings and attendance will never improve. 

So to pin it on wrestlers is foolish. You can have great quality tools but in the hands of an imbecile they are ineffective. 

The buck stops with Vince and his inability or rather sheer laziness and arrogance to utilize his talent to their maximum.

@Ace really ? I legit thought he had retired damn I gotta check this out. Please tell me his facing PCO


----------



## Death Rider

What the fuck was that decision? I have no words


----------



## Twilight Sky

I thought this was thread was for laughs, then I realized everyone was serious. Then I saw the WWE site.

Linda should be suspicious of Vince at this point. He might be banging the hell out of Charlotte. Just.. WOW. What do you even call that? Supermegaoverpush???

I mean, seriously??? She's good but damn, Vince thinks she gotta have both belts???



MontyCora said:


> There's no reason you couldn't have given her a great female Heyman to talk for her and make her a female Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Once again an act that was amazing when it was supported in NXT has no support at all from Vince, and dies a death.


I knew Im one of the english language advocates when it comes to wrestling, but in this case, I don't see her lack of english to be a justifiable cause for an impromptu non built up title drop to Charlotte.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> What the fuck was that decision? I have no words


And the worst part is that Dave Melzter told me that Becky Lynch was the female Roman Reigns tonight on twitter when I got on his ass. He is literally defending this shit and is shitting on the rest of the fans by lies saying this was planned. Becky was planned for months. No Dave, it was the fans that wasn't buying this shit. 

He even stated that the fans were manipulated to like Becky Lynch. Like what the fuck? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110711945294827521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110707028144472065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110712206423814145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110718874922553344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110753910057107456


----------



## Not Lying

I just woke up to this news ands I can't believe it..What the hell is that? does Asuka have heat? are both titles on the line now? ...I just read this thread.. and nope..just like I thought. They screwed Asuka and entire women's roster. I'd have rathered Asuka drop the belt to Mandy at WM. 

And seriously, Charlotte's 8th title reign should have come differently.

Also, makes their rumble decision to have Asuka tap out Becky even more ridiculous.



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> And the worst part is that Dave Melzter told me that Becky Lynch was the female Roman Reigns tonight on twitter when I got on his ass. He is literally defending this shit and is shitting on the rest of the fans by lies saying this was planned. Becky was planned for months. No Dave, it was the fans that wasn't buying this shit.
> 
> He even stated that the fans were manipulated to like Becky Lynch. Like what the fuck?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110711945294827521
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110707028144472065
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110712206423814145
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110718874922553344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110753910057107456


what a POS Meltzer. He clearly doesn't like Becky and wouldn't give her any credit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The Definition of Technician said:


> I just woke up to this news ands I can't believe it..What the hell is that? does Asuka have heat? are both titles on the line now? ...I just read this thread.. and nope..just like I thought. They screwed Asuka and entire women's roster. I'd have rathered Asuka drop the belt to Mandy at WM.
> 
> And seriously, Charlotte's 8th title reign should have come differently.
> 
> Also, makes their rumble decision to have Asuka tap out Becky even more ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> what a POS Meltzer. He clearly doesn't like Becky and wouldn't give her any credit.


Yeah Melzter is a jack ass and can't see that this decision not only killed the Smackdown Division but it also put a knife in the storyline. Asuka got buried hard tonight. He doesn't really get why some fans like Becky Lynch and didn't want Charlotte to being her 8th reign. Not like this. Not during a period in finally Becky got white hot and has been the one since the beginning of the storyline, been busting her ass to try to make this whole thing work. Charlotte is a great wrestler but not like this. Even if Becky wins it will be overshadowed because it will be a 4 Horsewoman celebration.


----------



## Death Rider

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck was that decision? I have no words
> 
> 
> 
> And the worst part is that Dave Melzter told me that Becky Lynch was the female Roman Reigns tonight on twitter when I got on his ass. He is literally defending this shit and is shitting on the rest of the fans by lies saying this was planned. Becky was planned for months. No Dave, it was the fans that wasn't buying this shit.
> 
> He even stated that the fans were manipulated to like Becky Lynch. Like what the fuck?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110711945294827521
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110707028144472065
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110712206423814145
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110718874922553344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110753910057107456
Click to expand...

I do like dave but piss off with that :lol. Becky is clearly a fav now but she ain't always been and Charlotte is still the golden child. This decision is just awful for Asuka.

Proves me right that charlotte vs Asuka should have been at mania not this the triple threat. I like Charlotte but this was such a Woat decision


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> I do like dave but piss off with that :lol. Becky is clearly a fav now but she ain't always been and Charlotte is still the golden child. This decision is just awful for Asuka.
> 
> Proves me right that charlotte vs Asuka should have been at mania not this the triple threat. I like Charlotte but this was such a Woat decision


And did he forget the reason Becky was given this is because of Nia Jax or he is just once again being a biased hater or something?


----------



## Desecrated

Lynch has been handpicked since November. Anyone not giving WWE credit for playing the fans is being absurd and delirious, legit. Meltzer isn't wrong. He's not suggesting Lynch is getting Reigns level booking. She's in the same position as company's main babyface of the division.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Desecrated said:


> Lynch has been handpicked since November. Anyone not giving WWE credit for playing the fans is being absurd and delirious, legit. Meltzer isn't wrong. He's not suggesting Lynch is getting Reigns level booking. She's in the same position as company's main babyface of the division.


Would Roman Reigns tap out at the Royal Rumble? Would he win the Rumble after that? Would he agree to do a injured angle just to sympothy from the crowd? Becky has not been booked strong this year despite what people claim. She got booked like a geek to the McMahons, had to say sorry and got suspended still.


----------



## Desecrated

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Would Roman Reigns tap out at the Royal Rumble? Would he win the Rumble after that? Would he agree to do a injured angle just to sympothy from the crowd? Becky has not been booked strong this year despite what people claim. She got booked like a geek to the McMahons, had to say sorry and got suspended still.


Compare it to Austin. When Austin lost to Triple H at NWO 01, it wasn't because he wasn't getting the booking. It was because he was only to get a greater accolade next month when he beat the Rock. Tapping to Asuka means nothing to Becky 2 months later because she is about to claim a greater accolade. It's booking WWE has always done, no matter who. It's why Money in the Bank winners job out before cashing in.

She got booked like a geek against the McMahons because they can't write themselves properly. Reigns would've been made to look poor in that position. They tried to tell a story and the execution, like everything in this feud, was retarded because they've added too many chefs to the kitchen (Steph, HHH, Heyman, Vince all trying to do things certain ways here).


----------



## Singapore Kane

HAHAHA 8 reigns in 4 years! What prestigious belts they have on the line in the Wrestlemania main event. Even the Divas Title was more protected than this.


----------



## Shoo-Shpan

Perhaps it's me being overly optimistic, but it gives me an idea that Vinnie is trying to get himself out of the overbooked mess. Next Raw Charlotte does something stupid, gets out of the triple threat. Then she either put title on the line for unification, or on SD Asuka finds the way to get a singles match for WM.


----------



## kingnoth1n

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> I do like dave but piss off with that :lol. Becky is clearly a fav now but she ain't always been and Charlotte is still the golden child. This decision is just awful for Asuka.
> 
> Proves me right that charlotte vs Asuka should have been at mania not this the triple threat. I like Charlotte but this was such a Woat decision


LOSER Meltzer not wanting to admit he is wrong. What a clown!!!!


----------



## Genking48

That's it. Fuck the women's division.


----------



## J-B

Dunno what pleasure she must get out of getting these title reigns handed to her. Shocking.


----------



## Mear

This is a really good booking. It adds unpredictability, sells this character who is given everything and create anticipiation for what will happen to the SD women's title now


----------



## 45banshee

Im not gonna get my hopes up but barely an inch of the fresh dirt group cause if I do there gonna crash and burn

But im hoping .01 out of 100000000% someone in creative has an ounce of respect for Asuka and can see and appreciate her top notch talent and they include her into the triple threat making it a 4 way cause she belongs there easily in the ring with those 3. 

They can have 2 matches back to back for the belts. Its very rare but I believe WWE has done a match like that twice


----------



## Ucok

This is why WM lost the essence (except the Kofi one) even the first women main event more like WWE hidden agenda to appeal the today culture about empowering women movement but I won't mind about it but I like to complain the direction that they make so far, point for Charlotte, because WWE just create the heat in wrong way 

*Charlotte already earn her shot at Survivor Series and she blew it by dq herself, she basically have none

*Insert herself automatically at TLC without good reason why she's there

*The fatal ones, they want increase the heat for first women main event by add her and never give good explanation why she's there and what she's done to get the spot

*And today, based on record after Rumble and Fastlane, what exactly she is done to get the title shot?? I thought she should focus to RAW women's Champions not book her to have title match because she failed to beat the clock challenge, this ambiguous start getting ridiculous.

Even Roman need work his ass to earn the title shot at Mania last year despite he lost against Lesnar. You want to know what the definition of monster push, just look at Charlotte.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Would Roman Reigns tap out at the Royal Rumble? Would he win the Rumble after that? Would he agree to do a injured angle just to sympothy from the crowd? Becky has not been booked strong this year despite what people claim. *She got booked like a geek to the McMahons, had to say sorry and got suspended still*.


This. Especially the bolded part. I don't even like Becky but she definitely ain't no chosen one. She got over more than she was supposed to so they had to throw her fans a bone. Her being made to look like a geek to the Mcmahons and tapping to Asuka was probably punishment for getting over.

Its like "you'll main event Wrestlemania but we will make you look like a fool and kill your momentum on the way there"

I do believe Vince gets mad and punishes people for getting over when they are not his chosen few.


----------



## Yeah1993

Here I was a few months ago thinking about how Rousey/Lynch could main and Charlotte/Asuka could get a SD women's title rematch from last year. WWE rolled in one fuck of a Trojan Horse.


----------



## Bland

Eith the women tag titles being co branded, a unification of the women's championship to great an undisputed one and new title does make alot of sense and where better than in the main event of wrestlemania. 

Women's division is thin, in quality, and Asuka's reign was unfortunately an afterthought so merging is alot better and can then hopefully say top 5 be strong. Other women can then fight for tag division. 

Other question is that if this was the plan originally, Becky being screwed originally after Rumble win and then shocking everyone to win back the Smackdown title and then propose the unification match could of worked so well. Doing it this close to wrestlemania now screams desperate for booking.


----------



## Donnie

ANYONE, and I mean ANYONE who wants to defend the golden child winning tonight is a troll or a bot.


----------



## Buckstabu

kingnoth1n said:


> ...Asuka has never been over except with the geeky IWC.


Come on, that’s just a stupid thing to say. You’re blatantly ignoring the great reactions she was getting around the time Becky had to choose a replacement for the Ronda match (probably better reactions than Charlotte, actually). Asuka wasn’t doing anything notable on the show but the crowd responded to her nonetheless. Her title win was well-received. Despite being treated as an afterthought of a champion, the response to her during her in-ring announcement tonight still sounded good to me.

To be clear, I’m not arguing about tonight’s decision, just pointing out that you’re making crap up.


----------



## Brock

What a load of bollocks.


----------



## Draykorinee

Charlotte is one of my favs, but this is utter utter bullshit. Fuck me, the WWE is jsut so incompetent, I will be watching Mania then unsubbing from the network, I've been bingeing some old school WWD with me son but I'll just youtube it.


----------



## troubleman1218

bme said:


> lmao that's the problem with all this AEW hype, it's not for the company itself but for how the company will effect WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> - If someone is supposed to start a from scratch after not regaining the title Becky shouldn't have been in the Rumble.
> - She was frustrated she couldn't beat Ronda doesn't mean she didn't wanna try again.
> - She was being sarcastic towards Becky.
> - I forgot she lost the #1 cintenders match which only adds to my argument. Becky won and Charlotte lose, Becky is yet again a thorn in her side.
> - Of course she was inserted that's the story. I'm saying storywise it makes sense why she'd want Beckys spot.


-Becky only entered the Rumble out of luck. It wasn't like Royal Rumble 2017 where Roman became #30 for no reason at all. 
-That's even worse! If Charlotte can't beat her the first time, what makes her think she has a chance the second time? That's almost like someone getting themselves disqualified in a match with Taker at WM out of frustration only challenge him at next year's WM. It's bad writing! At that point, Ronda should be the one trying to get even with Charlotte, not the other way around. It would've made more sense for Charlotte to actually lose the match if they wanted to go that route because as of right now, there is really no reason for Charlotte to have beef with Ronda.


----------



## Doc

Title unification at Wrestlemania confirmed.


----------



## Hangman

Guys I'm seriously worried about Tyrion. :hogan


----------



## Strategize

Let me try and look past the *endless* circlejerk and try to make sense of this.

1) Did *anybody* actually give a fuck about what Asuka was doing at Wrestlemania? No. Everyone almost unanimously agreed that nobody was ready for Asuka, and that the SD women's division was a dead barren wasteland with no credible stars. Do we wish that wasn't the case and SD was swimming with great opponents for Asuka? Sure. 

Do we wish that Charlotte faced Asuka at WM instead? Most people would say yes. But that isn't the situation so it's pointless arguing it. Asuka isn't over enough to carry a rookie in a mania feud, that's just the cold hard truth.

2) It cuts down the card one match. Now this opens up the possibility of a battle royal allowing more women to get a payday rather than being left off the card. Does it suck that Asuka has to be in there now? Sure, but it really ain't that much worse than what she was working with to begin with.

3) All this outrage is playing right into there hands regardless. They want people to hate Charlotte and cheer for Becky when she calls out how privileged she is, this is has just poured even more gasoline on the fire. I just saw Becky's tweet commenting on Charlotte/Asuka, almost 9k retweets and 40k likes, great numbers and playing *perfectly* into her hands.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110705163768086528Meltzer *IS* right in the sense that Becky is the chosen one and that they've gotten much better at hiding that fact by directing attention elsewhere. Plus Becky is actually liked, so of course it's gonna work better than Roman.

4) I saved this one for last because I don't where they're going. A unification match makes sense coming off this, Charlotte now has something to give to the match kayfabe wise. It would indeed make the match feel even bigger.

However they might not do this and wanna go with the 4HW curtain call instead. This would feel somewhat forced unless the MMA 4HW interfere in the WM match, giving Sasha and Bayley a real reason to be out there, and give Charlotte a reason to briefly fight alongside Becky before Becky eventually taps out Ronda. Otherwise, if it's just a big random cry session and "yay women" for no kayfabe reason then ehhhhh.


----------



## The_Great_One21

So the reason for her randomly getting a title shot on Smackdown a week before Wrestlemania is what exactly?

I liked Charlotte before all this shit but they have turned her in to the female Roman. 


This company is atrocious and I AEW can't come soon enough. I have floated away from Wrestling so many times in recent years but if AEW flops then that will be me forever I think. I just can't watch this shit now. Genuinely staggers me how awful the booking is in this company.


----------



## Strategize

The_Great_One21 said:


> *So the reason for her randomly getting a title shot on Smackdown a week before Wrestlemania is what exactly?*
> 
> I liked Charlotte before all this shit but they have turned her in to the female Roman.
> 
> 
> This company is atrocious and I AEW can't come soon enough. I have floated away from Wrestling so many times in recent years but if AEW flops then that will be me forever I think. I just can't watch this shit now. Genuinely staggers me how awful the booking is in this company.


There is no reason, that's the whole point. 

They literally want you to look at Charlotte as the privileged golden girl, because it then gives even more reason for people to cheer the one they actually want to push, which is Becky. This ain't hard.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Strategize said:


> There is no reason, that's the whole point.
> 
> They literally want you to look at Charlotte as the privileged golden girl, because it then gives even more reason for people to cheer the one they actually want to push, which is Becky. This ain't hard.


I really don't understand why people can't grasp this basic concept.


----------



## Donnelly_Belfast

Who booked that nonsense


----------



## The_Great_One21

Strategize said:


> There is no reason, that's the whole point.
> 
> They literally want you to look at Charlotte as the privileged golden girl, because it then gives even more reason for people to cheer the one they actually want to push, which is Becky. This ain't hard.


How stupid are you exactly?

This garbage doesn't get people to kayfabe hate charlotte and cheer Becky. It gets people to fucking turn off and be bitter towards the company. It gets people to despise Vince and the booking team. You're right this shit isn't hard. This booking doesn't work and never has. That's why their ratings are atrocious. 

It's utter shite and has led to a womans main event which was white hot 2 months ago now being at the point where people just want it over and done with. Becky's pop is half what it was before all this shite.


----------



## Ucok

It's pretty hard to understand if their reason to give Charlotte 8th title because they want make Becky over as babyface, so what's the stake? She lost but in same time she still keep the championship unless suddenly Stephanie comes out and say the title is on the line with RAW women's title. I wouldn't mind with Asuka loss if it happen like at Fastlane or three weeks before Mania.


----------



## The_Great_One21

kingnoth1n said:


> I really don't understand why people can't grasp this basic concept.


This is hilarious. My god how stupid are you.

If the intention is "do this and people will boo Charlotte and cheer Becky" but the actual fucking reaction from 99% of the crowd is to then stop giving a shite about the angle then guess fucking what? It isn't working. You don't just keep doing it and saying BUT WE'RE DOING IT BECAUSE IT WILL GET HEAT DE DERP

It isn't getting fucking heat. It's getting people to tune the fuck out.


----------



## RamPaige

Funny how this doesn't feel like a big deal as it should, very underwhelming. Probably because she was just randomly given this match via nepotism and to ether add more stakes to this already uninteresting main event, or so Charlotte will still have a title leaving mania after Becky wins so she can terrorize the SD women's division. WWE seems to think giving people multiple title reigns somehow makes them great instead of working on making their reign decent enough to even remember, never been a fan of wrestlers having such a high number of title reigns.

Funny thing is, Trish is still overall better than Charlotte. Higher number of better rivalries and matches. Where Charlotte only has her feud with Sasha that's her main standout. Her feud with Becky is a bit tainted because of how poorly they tried to book Charlotte as the face and Becky as the heel, not to mention this convoluted main event.


----------



## umair007

*Re: Having Charlotte Win The Smack Down Women's Title Means One Thing*



NXT Only said:


> This is what should have happened but fans forced Becky into the match.
> 
> Now we’ll get an anticlimactic Becky win, woohoo, yay.


Nobody would've cared about a Charlotte win either & I guarandamntee you that a one on one Charlotte vs. Rousey would never have mainevented wrestle mania especially this year considering what happened last year at WM.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proper225

in a couple of months they'll finally get what they wanted. 

people will boo becky and cheer charlotte. big dave already pushing the narrative


----------



## Captain Edd

If they put both titles on the line and do some "double tap out so each one gets a title" fuckery they have a really good shot at ruining their main event


----------



## Reil

If Dave is to be believed, he posted more details on his forums.



> Vince changed his mind this afternoon. He didn't want to put Asuka against whomever that nobody cared about in the 17th or 18th match on the show, and instead decided to add another title into the main event. Maybe they figured they had too many matches on the show and it was a way to get rid of one. All I know is it changed this afternoon. You want it to make sense. It doesn't. It can't when you change the story every week.


Sums everything up. Basically Asuka got fucking screwed over because WWE couldn't come up with a good challenger for her.


----------



## Jersey

Poor Asuka


----------



## Cheetara86

Not only do you fuck over Asuka, but fuck over Sonya/Mandy/Naomi/Carmella who would have loved a shot for a one on one match at WM. And for what? A stupid photo op at the end of the show with the 4HW? I was down for that, but not at the expense of the other female talent.

Kairi/Io please run...or kill Vince, the. Come up. Cause with him still running shit, Japanese talent are fucked on the main roster


----------



## Cryptvill

I can't believe this decision to have an impromptu title match victory for Charlotte who is already in the main event of Wrestlemania and thus destroying Asuka's reign and hurting her character. 
I'm just in shock at how awful this is ... I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and maybe they will use it to unify the titles or something... but SOMETHING needs to come out of this to make any sense.


----------



## Cheetara86

The only tiny silver lining is if they make Asuka go full Kana heel and fucking destroy everyone in her sight. That’s it.


----------



## roblewis87

Well now Charlotte offers something to the main event. The Blue Brand Title.

It would be bloody stupid if the belt ends up not involved in the historic match.


----------



## P Thriller

All I ask is for things to make at least just a little sense but Vince is incapable of doing that.

The problem is simple. Vince has maybe 3 or 4 people on the roster that he actually gives a crap about and has plans for them up to a year in advance. Everyone else on the roster gets thought about only on a week to week basis. He clearly never have one thought about Asuka, hell it is two weeks before mania and he had nothing for her. There has been a former writer who came out and even said that at the creative meetings, they would spend 90% of the time discussing how to get Roman Reigns over and the rest of the roster was just thrown together to fill that weeks show. Everyone is expendable to Vince except Charlotte and Roman. Oh unless they threaten to go to AEW then Vince will throw them a bone for maybe two weeks before he loses interest again.

Vince wanted Charlotte vs. Ronda. The fans wanted Becky vs. Rhonda. Everything is a mess right now because Vince refused to completely give in and give his own fanbase what they want and tried to make himself and the fans happy. He'll never learn it doesn't matter what he personally wants, he isn't the consumer! NXT hardly ever makes this mistake and Vince has screwed up like 5 mania main events in a row.


----------



## flybois

So is there any chance whatsoever that this becomes a fatal 4 way with Asuka or am I just delusional at this point


----------



## roblewis87

The ideal conclusion

Both titles end up on the line.

Becky wins both titles.

Closing mania moment is the man with all the gold.

Unified Womens Title is created. 

New Universal title is created for Smackdown (probably gifted to Charlotte Flair because 9 is more title reigns than 8)


----------



## Continuum

how much shit can they throw in one match?????


----------



## Littbarski

But titles in WWE mean nothing!


----------



## thelaughingman




----------



## Whacker

I was as all-in as I could be at the Royal Rumble. My interest in this match has just cooled to nothing since then. I haven't even been watching Raw and Smackdown, and that makes me sad. I am just not finding anything that interests me. This was a pure 1 on 1 build that hasn't been accomplished since Sasha vs Bayley in NXT. They've just let it completely go awry. 

Now, the women's tag titles have also gone full silly town. I don't see any way any of these matches turn out well and leave room for anything worthwhile to happen after mania.


----------



## Asuka842

No wonder Gail Kim wants nothing to do with this company.* Vince and co still understand fuck all about how to use Asian talent well.


----------



## Ucok

The unification will be disaster option, how come they will accommodate more than 10 women for one championship, this is not Divas era anymore where only 3-5 women who able to compete for the title while the rest can do sexy thing in ring.


----------



## #BestForBusiness

Asuka: No one is ready for Asuka!
*Taps to Charlotte*

Asuka: No one is ready for Asuka!
*Taps to Charlotte again*

Asuka: Everyone is ready for Asuka!


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Erik. said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Not nearly enough :lmao's :ha



Reil said:


> If Dave is to be believed, he posted more details on his forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Sums everything up. Basically Asuka got fucking screwed over because WWE couldn't come up with a good challenger for her.


Well we could've had Becky/Ronda and Charlotte/Asuka at Mania but you know....


----------



## Victor Chaos

I don't have a problem with this. I'm perfectly fine with Charlotte winning here.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



A-C-P said:


> Well we could've had Becky/Ronda and Charlotte/Asuka at Mania but you know....


That's what should've happened, but it is what it is at this point.


----------



## Asuka842

No wonder Gail Kim wants nothing to do with WWE, Vince and co still know jack all about how to book Asian talent well.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> 8 time champ in 4 years. That's just ridiculous.


Yeah, outrageous! We've never had someone hold 8+ world championships in a four-year span! Beyond all comprehension!


----------



## AllenNoah

#BestForBusiness said:


> Asuka: No one is ready for Asuka!
> *Taps to Charlotte*
> 
> Asuka: No one is ready for Asuka!
> *Taps to Charlotte again*
> 
> Asuka: Everyone is ready for Asuka!


I think her only clean ppv win has been Becky at the Rumble.

She lost to Charlotte at 'Mania, lost twice to Carmella, only won the title via Ronda interference, lost to Mandy, beat Mandy and Sonya because they sabotaged each other, and now lost to Charlotte again. 

...I miss anything?


----------



## Littbarski

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Strike Force said:


> Yeah, outrageous! We've never had someone hold 8+ world championships in a four-year span! Beyond all comprehension!


Rock won nine world titles between November 1998 and July 2002 during a period when WWE was supposedly stacked with starpower.

Charlotte wins 8 women's titles when her main challengers are a 40 year old Japanese woman who doesn't speak English, a five foot woman cosplaying Harley Quinn, a childlike character and Rocks fat cousin.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Strike Force said:


> Yeah, outrageous! We've never had someone hold 8+ world championships in a four-year span! Beyond all comprehension!


We haven't. Cenas first 2 title reigns basically took up 4 years.


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: Charlotte Flair is 8x Women's Champion!!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> We haven't. Cenas first 2 title reigns basically took up 4 years.


Um...yes, we have. Cena started 2006 as WWE champion, was on his seventh reign by March 2010, and threw in two world heavyweight title wins in there in 2008. That's actually NINE reigns in a touch over four years, eight if you disregard the reign that ended in early 2006 to Edge. Counter?


----------



## Donnie

Cena's 06-07 run is :banderas

Unless they announce the :andre for the women, it looks like Asuka will be chilling in catering with EC3 :mj2


----------



## Asuka842

-The timing of this is the worst part, TWO WEEKS before Mania.
-The fact that this was apparently a last second/later afternoon change just once again shows how incompetent WWE is at storytelling and time management.
-The fact that it happened basically because WWE gave up and decided that they couldn't find a good story for Asuka. YOU'VE HAD TWO MONTHS to do that, there's no excuse here. To just fuck Asuka over and deny her a Mania match because of your own lack of storytelling ability, is truly pathetic.


----------



## Trivette

This call was way out of left field. Even commentary tried to explain the randomness of the match. It's possible Charlotte may have to defend the title in a rematch against Asuka earlier on the card. This would leave her at less than 100% for the Main Event with Rousey and Lynch. Still, with so many matches already on the card I'm doubtful. I think the simpler explanation is more plausible: they want Lynch, Charlotte, Banks, and Bayley holding the titles at the end of the night for a historic photo-op. Not a bad idea on itself, but they could have been smarter in getting there.


----------



## AllenNoah

Fringe said:


> This call was way out of left field. Even commentary tried to explain the randomness of the match. It's possible Charlotte may have to defend the title in a rematch against Asuka earlier on the card. This would leave her at less than 100% for the Main Event with Rousey and Lynch. Still, with so many matches already on the card I'm doubtful. I think the simpler explanation is more plausible: they want Lynch, Charlotte, Banks, and Bayley holding the titles at the end of the night for a historic photo-op. Not a bad idea on itself, but they could have been smarter in getting there.


I thought they announced that they were done with automatic rematches.


----------



## A-C-P

If the actual plan is that they want the 4H win the titles in the ring at the end of Mania, they way they have gone about getting there is running a risk of it getting shit on.....


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Plan B by the sounds of things since she isn't winning at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ste1592

A-C-P said:


> If the actual plan is that they want the 4H win the titles in the ring at the end of Mania, they way they have gone about getting there is running a risk of it getting shit on.....


What amazes me the most is that they had such an easy, straightforward route to get to the 4H standing in the ring all together with their titles:

Charlotte/Asuka II, with Charlotte winning again. Sure, it sucks for Asuka and her fans, but in hindsight I guess it would be way better to walk into Mania as women's champion than this, let alone the fact that they took a gigantic crap onto the entire SD division.

But God forbid they don't have it their way, right? It took them two months to realize Asuka doesn't have a decent opponent, and in the meantime they manage to fuck up one of the hottest main events they had in years.


----------



## Zappers

*From day one:

I told everyone. Signing Ronda was the worse thing WWE could have ever done. She would ruin the entire Women's Division.*

I was right. And before you think I'm mad that Charlotte won .. I'm not. Congrats to her. Just saying the entire Women's Division is a fiasco. WWE has no idea what they are doing.

Just so anyone forgets. Here's another thing I said for months.

The ending to the Ronda vs Charlotte vs Becky match will be a WCW type ending. Sharna, the other two form NXT, Bayley/Sasha mix it up. *FOUR HORSEWOMEN middle of the ring. PRINT IT*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

#BestForBusiness said:


> Asuka: No one is ready for Asuka!
> *Taps to Charlotte*
> 
> Asuka: No one is ready for Asuka!
> *Taps to Charlotte again*
> 
> Asuka: Everyone is ready for Asuka!


In fairness, it's really only Charlotte who is ready for Asuka.

Asuka has like two clean losses in singles matches both to "the top woman in WWE"

Yet this loss is some egregious affront to her and the industry. I'm not saying it was necessary to go this route but it isn't exactly the end of the world either.


Aside from that does anyone else feel that *IF* the SD Title is also on the line that they go the Angle/Jericho/Benoit European/IC title(WrestleMania 2000) route and have the main event be a two fall match as opposed to a winner take all unification match(especially with the rumours stating that Fox isn't really interested in a lot of crossover between SD and Raw). It's a way to keep both titles separate and still have Mania end on the right note.


----------



## johnbadger

Hey you can say all you want about Charlotte although she is probably the best female in ring performer in the company , if not at least in the top 3


Would most people not agree? I like Asuka I really do and feel she could be huge although to be fair she barely even speaks English , you can't tell me that's not a huge setback


----------



## Geeee

I feel like WWE painted themselves into a corner here. They had no decent challengers for Asuka because of the main event being a triple threat and the rest of the good wrestlers being in the tag team match.


----------



## Asuka842

They had TWO MONTHS to come up with something. They could have had a special opponent like Rhea Ripley, or Shayna, or Io/Kairi, etc. Or brought someone over from Raw to challenge her, etc. They were just lazy and uncreative here sadly.


----------



## Blonde

Geeee said:


> I feel like WWE painted themselves into a corner here. They had no decent challengers for Asuka because of the main event being a triple threat and the rest of the good wrestlers being in the tag team match.


I don't know why people are saying this. They did Bliss vs. Nia in a fat-shaming storyline for the Raw women's title at Mania last year. They could have done Asuka vs. Bliss or really anyone it would be better than taking her off the card and more convoluted booking for the main event.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## HugoCortez

Lyynch said:


> I don't know why people are saying this. They did Bliss vs. Nia in a fat-shaming storyline for the Raw women's title at Mania last year. They could have done Asuka vs. Bliss or really anyone it would be better than taking her off the card and more convoluted booking for the main event.


This.


----------



## bme

Whatever match they did with Asuka would've been filler and the top choice in what match gets bumped off the main card at the last minute.


----------



## Strategize

A-C-P said:


> If the actual plan is that they want the 4H win the titles in the ring at the end of Mania, they way they have gone about getting there is running a risk of it getting shit on.....


It was always gonna be forced unless you find a legit reason for Sasha and Bayley to be there, which means the MMA girls have to interfere.


----------



## Geeee

Lyynch said:


> I don't know why people are saying this. They did Bliss vs. Nia in a fat-shaming storyline for the Raw women's title at Mania last year. They could have done Asuka vs. Bliss or really anyone it would be better than taking her off the card and more convoluted booking for the main event.


TBH Asuka vs Bliss sounds sports entertaining but taking the belt off of Asuka was probably easier than coming up with a cross-brand angle in two weeks


----------



## Reil

I think people hoping for an MMA 4HW vs WWE 4HW showdown are going to be very disappointed at the end of it.

Anyone who hasn't seen Jessamyn and Marina wrestle should feel blessed. They are absolute garbage. And they have not improved at all since signing with WWE (although they started training even before they signed).


----------



## HugoCortez

Geeee said:


> TBH Asuka vs Bliss sounds sports entertaining but taking the belt off of Asuka was probably easier than coming up with a cross-brand angle in two weeks


But that's exactly what they did with Charlotte last year. They brought Asuka (a RAW wrestler) like two weeks before WM.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

HugoCortez said:


> But that's exactly what they did with Charlotte last year. They brought Asuka (a RAW wrestler) like two weeks before WM.


She won the Rumble it's hardly the same thing as a random wrestler switching brands on short notice to fill title match quotas.


----------



## Chris22

So Charlotte can now 'bring something' to the match but that something isn't even on the line so what was the point? Makes zero sense.

I also can't at Asuka being backstage cheering on the New Day in the gauntlet. She just lost her title and a match at WrestleMania, but let's just cheer someone else getting all of that.


----------



## yeahright2

That many times already is a joke. Nepotism at it´s finest.


----------



## Mango13

Ucok said:


> The unification will be disaster option, how come they will accommodate more than 10 women for one championship, this is not Divas era anymore where only 3-5 women who able to compete for the title while the rest can do sexy thing in ring.


They aren't unifying the titles and from what people are saying Charlottes title wont even be on the line in the match :beckylol


----------



## Asuka842

It really just feels like making sure that Charlotte is still a champion even if she doesn't win the match, which sucks for the rest of the division but Vinny Boy needs to play his favorites I guess.


----------



## Blonde

Geeee said:


> TBH Asuka vs Bliss sounds sports entertaining but taking the belt off of Asuka was probably easier than coming up with a cross-brand angle in two weeks


They gave Charlotte a title shot against Asuka out of nowhere, added her to the match against Ronda for the RAW Women's title when she's on Smackdown and then in kayfabe even had Charlotte cut a promo saying she was going to Raw and expected to have the title handed to her and then had Stephanie schedule a title match between her and Becky (two SDL wrestlers) for the vacated title. 

I think having a cross-brand challenger or calling up someone from NXT doesn't seem convoluted at all compared to that booking and they had 2 months to do so. But Vince was 'high' on Mandy Rose when everyone else could tell you she wasn't ready for a title shot at Mania and he wasted time booking that.


----------



## greasykid1

So ... Clearly, they want to be able to yell "16 Time Champion" whenever Charlotte appears, as soon as possible, just because of her dad's record. But does no one the creative team over in Titan Towers realize that the only reason that Ric's 16 titles are impressive is that they were won all over the world, over a 30 year career?

Hot-Shotting Charlotte into double figures inside of 5 years on the main roster won't make her seem special. It'll just cement her as daddy's girl, and Vince's pet, winning over and over, holding the title for a few weeks at a time. People aren't impressed by nepotism. No one gives a shit about WWE's putting over wrestlers as second, third, fourth generation. Just because someone is the child of a legend, does not make them good.

Not that Charlotte isn't good. She's VERY good. But that's the most galling part. She should be building a legacy of her own, racking up impressive reigns that are more than a cup of coffee. We haven't forgotten that half of her championship reigns were all based on the stupid thing that WWE did for a year where she'd win at the PPV, then lose on RAW ... rinse, repeat.


----------



## Geeee

Lyynch said:


> They gave Charlotte a title shot against Asuka out of nowhere, added her to the match against Ronda for the RAW Women's title when she's on Smackdown and then in kayfabe even had Charlotte cut a promo saying she was going to Raw and expected to have the title handed to her and then had Stephanie schedule a title match between her and Becky (two SDL wrestlers) for the vacated title.
> 
> I think having a cross-brand challenger or calling up someone from NXT doesn't seem convoluted at all compared to that booking and they had 2 months to do so. But Vince was 'high' on Mandy Rose when everyone else could tell you she wasn't ready for a title shot at Mania and he wasted time booking that.


I don't disagree with any of this. The whole thing reaks of a lack of long-term planning. They took the top two women off of Smackdown and somehow their 300 writers didn't see that meant there was no one on Smackdown to challenge Asuka. And now we're days away from WrestleMania and then they were like "Holy shit! There are TWO women's Champions? When did that happen?"


----------



## Geeee

HugoCortez said:


> But that's exactly what they did with Charlotte last year. They brought Asuka (a RAW wrestler) like two weeks before WM.


I'm a big fan of Alexa Bliss but let's be honest here, she's not gonna deliver a WrestleMania-quality match on two weeks notice. Asuka attended the Raw after the Rumble, awaiting Becky's decision. If Alexa started shit with Asuka then, it could've made for an entertaining feud with a satisfying comeuppance, even if they only got like 5 minutes.


----------



## muffa

This isn't Asuka hate, but when I watch her, I don't see anything ridiculously better than a lot of women's wrestler's that she does. And I for sure don't understand the idea that her gimmick was an unbeaten streak. I like her, but she is just plain boring at times. When she loses some matches, it brings a lot of people up, I don't think that's a bad thing.


----------



## Blonde

muffa said:


> This isn't Asuka hate, but when I watch her, I don't see anything ridiculously better than a lot of women's wrestler's that she does. And I for sure don't understand the idea that her gimmick was an unbeaten streak. I like her, but she is just plain boring at times. When she loses some matches, it brings a lot of people up, I don't think that's a bad thing.


If you didn't watch her NXT matches against Bayley, Ember and Nikki Cross you need to do that. I think she is at the top of the women's division when it comes to wrestling ability alone. Her weakness on the mic is a big one, not denying that, but it's one of the easiest things to work around by giving her a manager. She has more charisma than 90% of the whole roster. And she has presence. If you take her eccentric gimmick and put it on anyone else they will look like a joke, but she looks like a big deal. 

I think there is talent in the women's division. Besides her, obviously 4HW, Ronda, Ember, Mickie, for example. The reason you feel the way you do is because Vince pushes Carmella and Mandy and the other women all struggle to get good matches out of them, not just Asuka. Aside from Becky and Charlotte there was no one else she could go up against on SDL that would give you an interesting storyline or good matches.


----------



## 45banshee

I posted a thread on here that after Fastlane WWE was on a roll heading into WrestleMania. The promo/segemnts were great especially on SD.....

Then this happens and everything just stopped for me. They completely fucked Asuka over not to mention the rest of the SD womens roster who even though a lot didnt view them worthy to challenge Asuka at WM at least could have time to shine and have a WM moment being in woth one of the greatest of all time..but no. Everything for Charlotte,Becky,and Ronda that's all WWE cares about building fuck all the other hard working women. 

Asuka is better than all of them. Shes a 10 out of 10 in every category expect of course her mic skills. If it was in Japanese though thay would be a 10 out of 10 to. I cant believe how she had probably the most incredible run in NXT to the shittest misued in Main Roaster history


----------



## HugoCortez

Well, having her lose it's not a problem on its own. It's the way they usually book her defeats in such and unceremonious way and then tend to write her off that's the main cause for complaint here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*



> On Tuesday night's SmackDown Live, Charlotte Flair faced Asuka for the SmackDown Women's Championship. It was a rematch of their WrestleMania 34 encounter, and Charlotte once again beat her, winning the title in the process.
> 
> Flair is now an eight-time champion. Originally, plans were for Ronda Rousey to defend the Raw Women's Championship against Charlotte and Becky Lynch in the main event of WrestleMania 35. Now there are two champions in the match.
> 
> According to Dave Meltzer on the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Charlotte winning the Smackdown Womens' Championship wasn't planned until the day of SmackDown Live.
> 
> The original plans for this week were for Mandy Rose to face Carmella, Naomi and Sonya Deville to see who would face Asuka at WrestleMania. Meltzer went on to say that Vince McMahon apparently scrapped the plans for the women's four-way the day of the show and wrote on the F4W forums that McMahon did not want to have Asuka face the winner of that match, since nobody would care about it anyway.
> 
> The idea of Charlotte going into WrestleMania with a title has been talked about for a while, but the trigger was pulled last night. As of this moment, Asuka is not scheduled to be involved in the main event match at WrestleMania.
> 
> WrestleMania 35 takes place April 7th inside MetLife Stadium. As always, Wrestling Inc. will have live coverage of the event.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...arlotte-flair-defeating-asuka-for-the-652437/


----------



## victorvnv

Vince was right for this one. 

No one would care about this match as all the 4 possible contenders are irrelevant and have no heat. And there is not enough time to properly build any of them as legit and interesting contenders


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

-The timing of this is the worst part, TWO WEEKS before Mania.

-The fact that this was apparently a last second/later afternoon change just once again shows how incompetent WWE is at storytelling and time management.

-The fact that it happened basically because WWE gave up and decided that they couldn't find a good story for Asuka. YOU'VE HAD TWO MONTHS to do that, there's no excuse here. To just screw Asuka over and deny her a Mania match because of your own lack of storytelling ability, is truly pathetic.


----------



## tommo010

I'd be very surprised if they went the unification route with the Fox deal incoming but I wouldn't rule anything out at this point one fear I do have is having a unification match lowers Becky's odds of winning. Does Vince see enough money in giving Becky this moment or his hand picked choice in Charlotte or Rousey's star power being the one who should have this accolade.

edit - On a side note this was Flair's first W of the year


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

What the flying fuck
>Nobody cares about the Smackdown Women division so we better bury them ever further and tell our audience that only the Horsewomen matter


----------



## Bittersteel

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

You know what really pisses me off? The fact that we're going to get 4HW vs 4HW by next WM anyway, so them striking a pose this WM just takes one more opportunity away from other women.


----------



## HugoCortez

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

Couldn't they have done this at Fastlane then?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan

Yeah, the timing of this is just awful. Two weeks before Mania. They had plenty of time to build someone credible for Asuka, but WWE opted to put all their attention on this cluster of a storyline for the RAW title thus making Asuka and all the other women irrelevant.

Way to go, Vince.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*



victorvnv said:


> Vince was right for this one.
> 
> No one would care about this match as all the 4 possible contenders are irrelevant and have no heat. And there is not enough time to properly build any of them as legit and interesting contenders


Then make someone relevant and give them heat. Call up someone from NXT if necessary. Use Alexa Bliss instead of having her host the god damn show. Anything.

This not only damages Asuka, it also damages Becky and Charlotte. Charlotte because, I mean, first off, her record breaking historic 8'th title win was thrown away on an episode of SmackDown. I'm sure she's happy about that as opposed to a SummerSlam or WrestleMania. The heat also doesn't go to her, it goes to the company, and if it does go to her, it goes to her in the Baron Corbin get off my tv way, not the Ronda Rousey heel way. And it hurts Becky because the winner of the main event of WrestleMania tapped out clean in the middle of the ring to someone who isn't even on the Wrestlemania card 3 months prior. What a shitty champion that makes her look like. And it damages the entire womens division, who wasn't deemed worthy enough to have a title match at WrestleMania. They fucked over EVERYONE with this nimrodism, except for Ronda, who's LEAVING.


----------



## Buster Cannon

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

Fuck you,Vince. Last minute decisions like this is yet another reason why everyone from the writers,talent and your fans are sick of your ass. Retire already and let someone else run things.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*



Bittersteel said:


> You know what really pisses me off? The fact that we're going to get 4HW vs 4HW by next WM anyway, so them striking a pose this WM just takes one more opportunity away from other women.


Who the fuck gives a shit about Jessamyn or that Moldovan girl?or even Shanya 

Their "Horsewomen" title is completely self proclaimed and was even mocked by MMA fans as only Ronda was successful between the four , making them seem like this "legendary" MMA Stable would only lead MMA fans to laugh at WWE's face while the actual fans get sick and tired of MMA Failures dominating the product


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*



Adam Cool said:


> Who the fuck gives a shit about Jessamyn or that Moldovan girl?or even Shanya
> 
> Their "Horsewomen" title is completely self proclaimed and was even mocked by MMA fans as only Ronda was successful between the four , *making them seem like this "legendary" MMA Stable would only lead MMA fans to laugh at WWE's face while the actual fans get sick and tired of MMA Failures dominating the product*


And you think that'll stop them from doing it? :heston


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

when does Asuka's contract expire? She should be making plans beyond WWE at this point


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

For whatever reason, I ain't even that mad.










Maybe it's because I'm a mark for both women and I'm still basking in the glow of that awesome fucking match.

Still, questions linger.

Oh, and I could just hear Tyrion's head explode when Asuka tapped.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

Charlotte beating Asuka at the Royal Rumble and Becky winning the Rumble would've been a much better route. Becky challenges Ronda and then champion Charlotte comes out and mocks Becky. Then Becky says fine she chooses both. 

They could also just shoehorned her in aswell like they did with Vince. Have Vince add Charlotte since she's worthy to face Ronda because she's champ. Still putting heat on Charlotte and making Becky still get screwed


The injury and suspension and arrest angles were all unnecessary. Becky wanting to beat both Charlotte and Ronda and take both their title would've been electric. This could have given time to the other women for their battle royal instead of it still being uncertain a week before WM.


or you know they could've done the smart decision and go Ronda vs Becky straight up


----------



## 45banshee

Jesus man. Must Charlotte be given everything. It wasnt enough to have her shoehorn into the Becky Ronda feud. It wasnt enough to have her main event WM for the first time ever it being women. They want her to walk in as Champ to because..... There's no good fucking reason. They Charlotte passed the moon and into some new galaxy. 

Only way WWE can redeem themselves in my eyes going into WM is they put Asuka in there to make it a fatal four way so she can be part of history.


----------



## ste1592

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*



victorvnv said:


> Vince was right for this one.
> 
> No one would care about this match as all the 4 possible contenders are irrelevant and have no heat. And there is not enough time to properly build any of them as legit and interesting contenders


Or maybe they could have thought about it two months ago when they shoehorned Charlotte in a match she doesn't need to be in when they could have easily given her a proper feud with Asuka for the title she just won.

But yeah, I forgot that a woman they didn't plan to have in the main event can't possibly change their plans. They'd rather screw Asuka, the Becky/Ronda feud and basically entire SD female roster than accept that people wanted Becky in the main event and not Charlotte.


----------



## Himiko

This idea of closing the show with all four horsewomen holding up their titles. It makes no sense. They’re not even friends (in storyline). Charlotte is a heel, and she’s been in a blood feud with Becky the past 8 months! And they’ve had zero interaction with Sasha and Bayley in years. 

So Sasha and Bayley are just gonna randomly walk out during Becky’s celebration? And raise her hand, and also Charlotte’s? Charlotte who lost her match and yet for some reason randomly has a championship? What the actual?


----------



## A-C-P

Himiko said:


> This idea of closing the show with all four horsewomen holding up their titles. It makes no sense. They’re not even friends (in storyline). Charlotte is a heel, and she’s been in a blood feud with Becky the past 8 months! And they’ve had zero interaction with Sasha and Bayley in years.
> 
> So Sasha and Bayley are just gonna randomly walk out during Becky’s celebration? And raise her hand, and also Charlotte’s? Charlotte who lost her match and yet for some reason randomly has a championship? What the actual?


Remember this is "Real-Life" (no characters) A Mania :bosque


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

"Hmm, people aren't buying our SDL Women's Division. Well we could, you know, try building them up. Nah, lets just bury them further and turn the SDL belt into an accessory to a RAW title feud, that'll fix the problem." This company sometimes.

-Asuka taps out Becky, their most over star, clean at the RR. You'd think that this would lead to them building her up right, because why else do it?

-Nope, she doesn't appear on TV for THREE WEEKS following the RR, then when she does come back it's just to lose to Mandy in a lame way, then neither she nor Mandy were on TV the week after to follow up on it.

-She beats Mandy and Sonya in matches, because they cost each other the matches, which does nothing to help.

-She's off TV again.

-This happens.

Hey WWE, the reason why this is a problem is because YOU MADE IT ONE, YOU'RE WRITING THE DAMN SHOW!! Asuka shouldn't be screwed out of her Mania match because you're too incompetent to come up with a good story for her despite having MONTHS to potentially do so.


----------



## bme

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

2 weeks, 1 month or 2 months it wouldn't have mattered. The SD womens match would've been extremely short, uneventful and bumped down to the pre-show

What about the RAW women's division ? Not even involved in the RAW title match.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

It was the most disgusting burial I've ever seen, maybe even worse than the Nexus or Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Xobeh

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

_ According to Dave Meltzer on the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Charlotte winning the Smackdown Womens' Championship wasn't planned until the day of SmackDown Live._
gee dave, gotta cover your lying scumbag ass somehow eh? Wasn't it a triple thread? Erm what was it you said? Mandy and... Sonya and Asuka? 


not news, not worth a thread, just someone letting us all know Dave is still a scumbag


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The WWE Four Horsewomen being the final image of WM is not ideal, but it's better than Stephanie coming out and bringing out the Women to congratulate Becky. 

Does Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte deserve to be in this moment or does Becky deserve the spotlight by herself? Becky has worked hard to get to this point. But would the Women have made the advancements that they've made on the main roster if it wasn't for the contributions from Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte in NXT? And then the work done by Sasha and Charlotte in their 2016 feud on RAW.


----------



## Ham and Egger

greasykid1 said:


> So ... Clearly, they want to be able to yell "16 Time Champion" whenever Charlotte appears, as soon as possible, just because of her dad's record. But does no one the creative team over in Titan Towers realize that the only reason that Ric's 16 titles are impressive is that they were won all over the world, over a 30 year career?
> 
> Hot-Shotting Charlotte into double figures inside of 5 years on the main roster won't make her seem special. It'll just cement her as daddy's girl, and Vince's pet, winning over and over, holding the title for a few weeks at a time. People aren't impressed by nepotism. No one gives a shit about WWE's putting over wrestlers as second, third, fourth generation. Just because someone is the child of a legend, does not make them good.
> 
> Not that Charlotte isn't good. She's VERY good. But that's the most galling part. She should be building a legacy of her own, racking up impressive reigns that are more than a cup of coffee. We haven't forgotten that half of her championship reigns were all based on the stupid thing that WWE did for a year where she'd win at the PPV, then lose on RAW ... rinse, repeat.


Well Cena tied Flair's record in 12 years. Does it matter if she does it in less time? She's already the record holder for the most women title wins in the company. She's gonna win some more!


----------



## HankHill_85

Bow down, Trish. There's a new top blonde in the history books.


----------



## Kratosx23

HankHill_85 said:


> Bow down, Trish. There's a new top blonde in the history books.


Yeah, but if I had the choice of 7 titles and looking like Trish, or 8 titles and counting and looking like Charlotte, I'd sleep much better at night taking the former.


----------



## Asuka842

"Hmm, people aren't buying our SDL Women's Division. Well we could, you know, try building them up. Nah, lets just bury them further and turn the SDL belt into an accessory to a RAW title feud, that'll fix the problem." This company sometimes.

-Asuka taps out Becky, their most over star, clean at the RR. You'd think that this would lead to them building her up right, because why else do it?

-Nope, she doesn't appear on TV for THREE WEEKS following the RR, then when she does come back it's just to lose to Mandy in a lame way, then neither she nor Mandy were on TV the week after to follow up on it.

-She beats Mandy and Sonya in matches, because they cost each other the matches, which does nothing to help.

-She's off TV again.

-This happens.

Hey WWE, the reason why this is a problem is because YOU MADE IT ONE, YOU'RE WRITING THE DAMN SHOW!! Asuka shouldn't be screwed out of her Mania match because you're too incompetent to come up with a good story for her despite having MONTHS to potentially do so.


----------



## bme

Ham and Egger said:


> Well Cena tied Flair's record in 12 years. Does it matter if she does it in less time? She's already the record holder for the most women title wins in the company. She's gonna win some more!


Cena, Orton, Edge, HHH
They've all played games of catch with world titles.

I'm sure I stopped caring bout numbers of title reigns after HHH won the elimination chamber in 2005.


----------



## HankHill_85

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, but if I had the choice of 7 titles and looking like Trish, or 8 titles and counting and looking like Charlotte, I'd sleep much better at night taking the former.


I've never understood the whole "Charlotte's ugly" mindset. I just don't see it. I think she's sexy and athletic as hell.

Different strokes for different folks, I guess. To each their own.

:justsayin


----------



## bme

HankHill_85 said:


> I've never understood the whole "Charlotte's ugly" mindset. I just don't see it. I think she's sexy and athletic as hell.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, I guess. To each their own.
> 
> :justsayin


For me, she got the face n body of a school teacher.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

It was one thing shoehorning Charlotte into the main event of Mania.

It's a whole 'nother thing screwing over one of the best women's wrestlers in the world, and the rest of SD's roster, with a move like this.

Charlotte is amazing, but she's overpushed to high heaven.


----------



## Asuka842

She's Peak super-push Roman mixed with Reign of Terror Triple H at this point. So I guess that makes Asuka WrestleMania 19 Booker T sadly.


----------



## tommo010

bme said:


> For me, she got the face n body of a school teacher.


I'll give you the face of school teacher comment, but body of one?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

"McMahon did not want to have Asuka face the winner of that match, since nobody would care about it anyway"

That is such a dumb reason. I'm sure people would be happy seeing Asuka walking into WrestleMania as champion and defending the title regardless of whomever she was facing. Hell, you could've added stipulation, that could have made it better. You didn't have to take the title off her and give it to Charlotte, especially if it's going to mean fuck all for the triple threat match.


----------



## Stinger Fan

They do realize they have a deal with FOX right?lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Well Vince is half right that no one would care that much about the SD women's title match because Asuka wasn't going to get a legit worthy opponent, They scrapped the plans with Lacey and went with Alexa being the show host then your left with little else.


----------



## patpat

StylesClash90 said:


> Well Vince is half right that no one would care that much about the SD women's title match because Asuka wasn't going to get a legit worthy opponent, They scrapped the plans with Lacey and went with Alexa being the show host then your left with little else.


 it's due to his incompetence tho?......


----------



## chronoxiong

I dont usually get triggered by WWE's booking because you know, this shit is fake. But what happened with Asuka dropping the Smackdown Women's Title two weeks before Wrestlemania with no build really got me triggered. This move was clearly made at the last minute because the company couldn't figure out a proper way to give Asuka a match on the card. Even though they had two months to think of it. But once they realized that two of their top Smackdown Women's superstars are feuding for a title thats not on their show and that they never built anyone else up on their 2 hour show, this was what they came up. So pathetic. Now all the women who worked hard on their brand are left to dust by the fingers of Thanos while the WWE's chosen ones in Rousey and Charlotte headline WM with the fans on the side of Becky. 

I kept saying that the company needed to build up other women on their show. They did give Mandy Rose a feud with Naomi even though it wasn't the best. Sonya Deville has had no feud. Carmella was stuck being a valet for R-Truth. Smackdown's 2 hour time might have played a part in this but you had 2 months to figure this out WWE. This decision just give me more reasons to really hope AEW succeeds when they start up. I'm fed up with the WWE's lack of long term planning and it all starts up top with that senile old man.


----------



## yeahbaby!

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*

Well it's really indicative of the state of the product isn't it. No more needs to be said. What other champion would have beat a top contender and WFOTC clean at the Rumble, only to have absolutely nothing going in to WM.

Yes no one would've cared about a SD women's match, yet I'm sure everyone's going to go wild to see the likes of Randy Orton, a snoozefest in Reigns vs Drew and half the other matches.

Tyrion was right, this is probably going to do more damage to Charlotte in the long run if she gets the same overpushed stink on her that Reigns has for example.


----------



## patpat

Himiko said:


> This idea of closing the show with all four horsewomen holding up their titles. It makes no sense. They’re not even friends (in storyline). Charlotte is a heel, and she’s been in a blood feud with Becky the past 8 months! And they’ve had zero interaction with Sasha and Bayley in years.
> 
> So Sasha and Bayley are just gonna randomly walk out during Becky’s celebration? And raise her hand, and also Charlotte’s? Charlotte who lost her match and yet for some reason randomly has a championship? What the actual?


 they had Charlotte and Becky fucking hug before survivor series......I will absolutely not put this behind them , they don't give a fuck


----------



## Zapato

I know I am very late to the thread, but all I have to really add is this only makes sense to me if they are merging the titles mainly as I have been for that for a while. They have proven they can't be arsed to push both belts, they have added the tag titles across all the shows, so it seems logical to me.


----------



## Papadoc81

Crazy to think they have Ruby Riot not doing anything of any real importance. Since WWE isn’t all that concerned with keeping their brand split in check they might as well have Ruby show up and attack Asuka. There’s your worthy foe. Better than nothing and it will be a good match.


----------



## bme

Papadoc81 said:


> Crazy to think they have Ruby Riot not doing anything of any real importance. Since WWE isn’t all that concerned with keeping their brand split in check they might as well have Ruby show up and attack Asuka. There’s your worthy foe. Better than nothing and it will be a good match.


Ruby is one notch above the likes of Sonya & Mandy. It would have the same result, a short uneventful match that gets put on the preshow.


----------



## Tag89

lmao, nepotism BURIES asuka AGAIN

couldn't even let her have one decent reign

nah, gotta give it all to tribute act. joke of a company, smh


----------



## HugoCortez

Tag89 said:


> nah, gotta give it all *to tribute act*. joke of a company, smh



Ahahahaha! Finally a clever moniker for Charlotte. It's extremely refreshing amidst all of the borderline transphobic stuff and other mean things people call her.


----------



## HugoCortez

tommo010 said:


> I'll give you the face of school teacher comment, *but body of one*?



Yeah, a gym teacher lol.


----------



## Blonde

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, but if I had the choice of 7 titles and looking like Trish, or 8 titles and counting and looking like Charlotte, I'd sleep much better at night taking the former.


Pretty sure even Charlotte would go for 7 titles and looking like Trish than 8+ titles and looking like herself.


----------



## The Capo

HankHill_85 said:


> I've never understood the whole "Charlotte's ugly" mindset. I just don't see it. I think she's sexy and athletic as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, I guess. To each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> :justsayin




Athletic yes, I wouldn’t say sexy though. She has a very square almost manly figure other than the implants. Her face isn’t very appealing either and that’s after A LOT of surgeries and removing her mole. I’m not saying she’s ugly but out of the ladies in WWE she’s definitely in the lower tiers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n

The_Great_One21 said:


> This is hilarious. My god how stupid are you.
> 
> If the intention is "do this and people will boo Charlotte and cheer Becky" but the actual fucking reaction from 99% of the crowd is to then stop giving a shite about the angle then guess fucking what? It isn't working. You don't just keep doing it and saying BUT WE'RE DOING IT BECAUSE IT WILL GET HEAT DE DERP
> 
> It isn't getting fucking heat. It's getting people to tune the fuck out.


A hell of a lot more interesting than Asuka vs Mandy Rose. and sure it is getting heat, your mad on a message board complaining, and the company is generating revenue out the wazoo, despite a couple marks getting their feelings hurt. lol. Oh and all three girls were on ESPN promoting. 99% of the crowd tuning out, lol! and are you going to cancel your network subscription? Nope lol. So obviously everything you just said is a moot point.


----------



## Papadoc81

bme said:


> Ruby is one notch above the likes of Sonya & Mandy. It would have the same result, a short uneventful match that gets put on the preshow.


Yeah well I have faith those 2 could turn nothing into something.


----------



## bme

Fans weren't gonna skip WM cause Charlotte was added to the match, they ain't gonna do so cause Charlotte beat Asuka.

Fans wanna see Becky win at WM, they ain't tuning out cause of the story being told to get there.



Papadoc81 said:


> Yeah well I have faith those 2 could turn nothing into something.


Match wise ? Sure, but they weren't gonna get ample time to do so. 
On paper ? Absolutely not, I'd definitely expect a shitstorm if Ruby pulled off the win.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Charlotte might pull double duty at WM 35. The SD Women being so vocal makes it a possibility that Charlotte will defend in a multi-women match.


----------



## 45banshee

The dislike ratio on YouTube steadily climbing. 13k likes,19k dislikes


----------



## Kratosx23

Lyynch said:


> Pretty sure even Charlotte would go for 7 titles and looking like Trish than 8+ titles and looking like herself.


No kidding.



The Boy Wonder said:


> Charlotte might pull double duty at WM 35. The SD Women being so vocal makes it a possibility that Charlotte will defend in a multi-women match.


Not going to happen. I mean, imagine if Charlotte defends the SmackDown title at the beginning of WrestleMania and tears her hamstring. You think Vince is gonna risk her potentially losing the first ever womens WM main event just because some SmackDown women that he doesn't respect or like got mad about it?

And even if it did, what's the point of that? So Asuka can job to her AGAIN?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And even if it did, what's the point of that? So Asuka can job to her AGAIN?


So Charlotte can lose the SD Women's Championship at the beginning of WM. It would make fans paranoid during the RAW Women's Main event. Would Vince really let his Golden Girl go 0 for 2 in one night?


----------



## Kratosx23

The Boy Wonder said:


> So Charlotte can lose the SD Women's Championship at the beginning of WM. It would make fans paranoid during the RAW Women's Main event. Would Vince really let his Golden Girl go 0 for 2 in one night?


She's NOT going to lose at the beginning of WrestleMania. They want the Four Horsewomen all holding up their titles to close the show. That stupid pose is the reason why Asuka got fucked out of her title and Wrestlemania paycheck.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Tyrion Lannister said:


> She's NOT going to lose at the beginning of WrestleMania. They want the Four Horsewomen all holding up their titles to close the show. That stupid pose is the reason why Asuka got fucked out of her title and Wrestlemania paycheck.


It doesn't make sense for Charlotte to pose after losing. The outcome of this main event also depends on what happens between Brock and Seth. I can't see Vince having both Brock and Ronda lose at WM.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Boy Wonder said:


> It doesn't make sense for Charlotte to pose after losing.


Does ANYTHING they do make sense? It didn't make sense for Charlotte to win the god damn title going into WrestleMania. It didn't make sense for Becky and Charlotte to hug last year when Becky was hurt and she had to get replaced at Survivor Series, which prompted Becky, who knew full well how stupid that was to tweet out "I hug people I don't like when I'm concussed". It didn't make sense for Becky to be on crutches and allowed to wrestle. It didn't make sense for her to have her leg destroyed and then throw the crutch away the next night. It didn't make sense for Ronda to fucking shoot and literally say that pro wrestling is fake. It didn't make sense for a lead babyface to get entered into the WrestleMania main event because a heel (who's supposed to be a shooter who hates this fake business, keep that in mind) ran into the ring and gave her a light tap on the head to get her opponent DQ'd. Do I need to continue with all the stupid decisions they've made in this storyline? That's not even bringing up the rest of the show.



> The outcome of this main event also depends on what happens between Brock and Seth. I can't see Vince having both Brock and Ronda lose at WM.


No, it doesn't. Becky is winning no matter what any other outcome is. Although Brock isn't losing, so it doesn't matter.

Ronda is quitting and even if she weren't, Vince isn't letting an outsider from UFC win the first ever WWE womens WrestleMania main event. He'll let her win the title, he'll let her beat the entire roster, but he won't let her win the first ever WrestleMania main event, because she's still an outsider, and WWE is the king, not UFC. That's why they had Brock Lesnar lose his first match to John Cena, so that you know that no matter what else happens, WWE comes first.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Does ANYTHING they do make sense? It didn't make sense for Charlotte to win the god damn title going into WrestleMania. It didn't make sense for Becky and Charlotte to hug last year when Becky was hurt and she had to get replaced at Survivor Series, which prompted Becky, who knew full well how stupid that was to tweet out "I hug people I don't like when I'm concussed". It didn't make sense for Becky to be on crutches and allowed to wrestle. It didn't make sense for her to have her leg destroyed and then throw the crutch away the next night. It didn't make sense for Ronda to fucking shoot and literally say that pro wrestling is fake. It didn't make sense for a lead babyface to get entered into the WrestleMania main event because a heel (who's supposed to be a shooter who hates this fake business, keep that in mind) ran into the ring and gave her a light tap on the head to get her opponent DQ'd. Do I need to continue with all the stupid decisions they've made in this storyline? That's not even bringing up the rest of the show.


You're right. Nothing makes sense with this company. So we should expect the unexpected. Since the Network came along, Vince has swerved the audience in 3 out of the last 5 main events of WM.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Boy Wonder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense for Charlotte to pose after losing.
> 
> 
> 
> Does ANYTHING they do make sense? It didn't make sense for Charlotte to win the god damn title going into WrestleMania. It didn't make sense for Becky and Charlotte to hug last year when Becky was hurt and she had to get replaced at Survivor Series, which prompted Becky, who knew full well how stupid that was to tweet out "I hug people I don't like when I'm concussed". It didn't make sense for Becky to be on crutches and allowed to wrestle. It didn't make sense for her to have her leg destroyed and then throw the crutch away the next night. It didn't make sense for Ronda to fucking shoot and literally say that pro wrestling is fake. It didn't make sense for a lead babyface to get entered into the WrestleMania main event because a heel (who's supposed to be a shooter who hates this fake business, keep that in mind) ran into the ring and gave her a light tap on the head to get her opponent DQ'd. Do I need to continue with all the stupid decisions they've made in this storyline? That's not even bringing up the rest of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outcome of this main event also depends on what happens between Brock and Seth. I can't see Vince having both Brock and Ronda lose at WM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't. Becky is winning no matter what any other outcome is. Although Brock isn't losing, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Ronda is quitting and even if she weren't, Vince isn't letting an outsider from UFC win the first ever WWE womens WrestleMania main event. He'll let her win the title, he'll let her beat the entire roster, but he won't let her win the first ever WrestleMania main event, because she's still an outsider, and WWE is the king, not UFC. That's why they had Brock Lesnar lose his first match to John Cena, so that you know that no matter what else happens, WWE comes first.
Click to expand...

Exactly, nothing they do makes sense. It's naive to think Becky is 100% winning. She should win, that's the sensible decision, but they are not a sensible company. I wouldn't be surprised whatsoever if they end WrestleMania with The Botox Beast holding up both belts. You know it's what Vince wants, wether he has the balls to do it or not, we'll have to see, but it's what he wants.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Boy Wonder said:


> You're right. Nothing makes sense with this company. So we should expect the unexpected. Since the Network came along, Vince has swerved the audience in 3 out of the last 5 main events of WM.


2 of the last 5.

There's no reason to do a swerve. Swerving would go against their PR gimmick. Becky is going to win and the Four Horsewomen will celebrate with their titles.

At WrestleMania 30, there was no swerve with Daniel Bryan.....unless you believed he would lose, which by the time he got added, you had to know he was winning. At WrestleMania 31, the swerve only happened because Vince was attempting to salvage Roman Reigns reaction. There was no swerve with Roman and Triple H at 32. There was no swerve with Roman and Undertaker at 33. They did swerve us hugely with Brock, but I contend, and always have, that the reason that Brock won at WrestleMania is because WWE was negotiating their television contract right after WrestleMania and Vince percieved Brock to be a more important star to have highlighted as their champion than Roman Reigns, to make himself more attractive to tv partners. Is that conjecture on my part? Yes, but I can't think of any other reason, especially considering they waited four years for that moment, and then chickened out at the last moment, a second time. A much better television deal would be worth sacrificing Roman, but nothing else.

There is no reason to do a swerve, other than to have Charlotte win because Vince wants Charlotte to win, but if Charlotte wins, they can't do the Horsewomen moment and that's the entire reason she won the SmackDown title. They could've given the title to Becky instead of Charlotte and they didn't.....deliberately.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

This WM is unique because there's three feel good stories that could happen. So if Vince delivers with Kofi he may feel inclined to have Brock or Ronda (or both) retain at WM. Or he may have Seth as the only one out of those three that wins.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 2 of the last 5..


Typo on that one. I was referring to Brock/Taker, even though it wasn't a main event.

But my point is that with WM being only $9.99, Vince can do more things out of the norm when it comes to booking the outcomes.


----------



## Kratosx23

If Ronda or Charlotte were winning, it wouldn't be the main event. Vince is insanely stupid, but he always, unless it's Brock, and people hated Roman anyway, he always has babyfaces win in the main event of WrestleMania. Ronda is quitting and Charlotte already has a title. Rebecca Quin is winning the main event of WrestleMania. This is not rocket science to figure out.

Vince is not putting Seth over. There's nothing they've ever done to suggest that Seth is on Brocks level. Roman failed to beat Brock twice, and Seth isn't Roman. Seth isn't doing something that Roman couldn't, let alone twice. Plus, Roman is back, so he's beating Brock. If Brocks contract is coming up, he'll re-sign another extension like he does every single time. How many times do we have to be bit before we learn?

I can't imagine Kofi losing because if he does, there was no point in replacing Owens and uprooting their entire storyline to not give Kofi the title. Yes, it's Vince, but if he truly didn't want Kofi as champion, I don't see him giving him the WrestleMania match. Plus, Bryan is not going to Saudi Arabia, the next month.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I'm pretty sure Kofi and Becky are winning, Seth maybe not.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Rick Sanchez said:


> I'm pretty sure Kofi and Becky are winning, Seth maybe not.


Kofi is definitely winning because Bryan won't go to Saudi, and they don't care about Bryan. Becky SHOULD win, and I probably do make her favourite, but that's because like people in this thread i am thinking logically. Vince McMahon is not logical, he is a mad man. Plus, unlike Kofi, she's not going up against someone Vince doesn't care about, she's going against an MMA fighter who he books like a God, and his favourite female superstar of all time. Rollins could be in serious jeopardy now Reigns is back. I could easily see Lesnar/Reigns 4 at Summerslam.


----------



## Darren Criss

Well deserved. Charlotte has a lot of talent to be wasted, it's a crime to see her away from the title. I hope after having won that record now they can make her feud with women of the past and I'm not talking specifically about Trish.


----------



## Kratosx23

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Kofi is definitely winning because Bryan won't go to Saudi, and they don't care about Bryan. Becky SHOULD win, and I probably do make her favourite, but that's because like people in this thread i am thinking logically. Vince McMahon is not logical, he is a mad man. Plus, unlike Kofi, she's not going up against someone Vince doesn't care about, she's going against an MMA fighter who he books like a God, and his favourite female superstar of all time. Rollins could be in serious jeopardy now Reigns is back. I could easily see Lesnar/Reigns 4 at Summerslam.


He doesn't care about Daniel Bryan, and in spite of that, Daniel Bryan still won the main event of WrestleMania against Vinces man crushes, Randy Orton and Batista, even though, in the words of CM Punk, Vince McMahon told him that Orton vs Batista was going to be "the biggest match of all time". According to CM Punk, that absolute moron said those words to him. Vince was ALL IN on that match. Then nobody but him was surprised at what happened next. And at the end of the day, Daniel Bryan not only beat them, but he also beat his super saiyan god super saiyan man crush, his son in law, Triple H the same night, because it was WrestleMania, and Vince always ends WrestleMania with a babyface winning. He OCCASIONALLY doesn't do it, and I have a feeling the reason Brock beat Roman was only because of the upcoming tv negotiations and in his mind, he needed Brock to be the champion instead of Roman so that network executives would care more about acquiring WWE. That's always been my theory, given that the tv rights were negotiated right after WrestleMania, because it's the only thing that makes sense for why they would waste FOUR YEARS trying to get back to that match, and then NOT do the result they wanted. And if it wasn't that, it was because he wanted Romans win to get cheered more than he wanted him to win at WrestleMania, so he manipulated the SummerSlam deal with Braun, Brock and Roman to get Roman cheered. One or the other. Extremely unconventional circumstances.

Let's just start at WrestleMania XX, because it's a round number and see who won the main event of WrestleMania.

WM XX - Benoit - Babyface

WM 21 - Batista - Babyface

WM 22 - Cena - Babyface

WM 23 - Cena - Babyface

WM 24 - Undertaker - Babyface

WM 25 - Triple H - Babyface

WM 26 - Undertaker - Babyface

WM 27 - The Miz - Heel. But ONLY because The Rock interfered, screwing John Cena, setting up Cena vs Rock for the next year, and then The Rock kicked Miz's ass, so it was still essentially a babyface winning, and setting up the next years WM main event, ending WrestleMania on a babyface note all the same. It wasn't even about The Miz, it was about The Rock, who is a babyface.

WM 28 - The Rock - Babyface

WM 29 - John Cena - Babyface

WM 30 - Daniel Bryan - Babyface

WM 31 - Seth Rollins - Heel. But ONLY because Vince was trying to salvage Roman Reigns's reaction. He thought it could be saved at this point, so he pulled back and tried a lighter touch by having Seth win. An ending the fans LOVED. A happy ending, regardless.

WM 32 - Roman Reigns - Babyface.

WM 33 - Roman Reigns - Babyface.

WM 34 - Brock Lesnar - Heel. We went over that.

WM 35 - ?

As you can see, EVERY WrestleMania for the last 15 years, with the exception of the last one, for reasons I've been over, has ended with either a babyface winning, a babyface standing tall to end the show, or something the fans were far happier with than the babyface winning.

All this paranoia about Charlotte winning is ridiculous at this point. They're going to have all the Four Horsewomen standing in the ring with their belts at the end of WrestleMania. Becky is the one without a belt. Charlotte won the SmackDown title BECAUSE SHE'S NOT winning the Raw title. If Charlotte was going to win the main event of WrestleMania, BECKY LYNCH is the one who would've taken the title from Asuka, not Charlotte. Do you guys get that?

Yes, Charlotte is the corporate pick and Becky is not (although according to Meltzer, Becky IS now the chosen one in Vinces eyes, not Charlotte. Believe at your own discretion.), but the babyface virtually always wins at WrestleMania. Almost never do they have a heel win, and if they do, there's a very specific reason for it, like in the case of WrestleMania X7, when they turned Austin into what they thought was going to be the biggest heel in the business, and it backfired. They are DEFINITELY NOT ending the first ever womens WrestleMania main event, the Public Relations celebration to end all celebrations on a down note, with everyone booing the company for screwing Becky. Becky needs a belt for their pose they're going to do at the end of the night, and Charlotte is being compensated for not winning. The idea that Vince loves Charlotte so much that she HAS to win the first ever womens WrestleMania main event is ridiculous. As high as Vince is on Charlotte, we think he's higher on her, than he's actually high on her. He doesn't put effort into making her wins gigantic. Every time there was a theory about Charlottes record breaking 8'th title reign, everybody said "Oh, they're gonna do it at WrestleMania. They're gonna do it at SummerSlam. They're gonna do it at Royal Rumble." They fucking threw it away on a random episode of SMACKDOWN. It meant NOTHING. At least when John Cena won his 16'th world title, he did it at the Royal Rumble. At least Vince CARED about John Cena. He just threw Charlottes reign away because a stupid pose was more important. He's not THAT invested in Charlotte to where she has to win. He's invested enough to force her IN to the match. She had to be IN the match, it's not about winning and losing to him, it's participation. It's a bragging right that she can say she was involved in for the rest of her career. 

Besides, and this is the last thing I'll say because I'm forcing you to read something you don't want to read. I apologize for that. The storyline is so much more natural for Charlotte to lose, because then, she can attack Becky the next night on Raw and say something like "YOU STOLE MY MOMENT IN THE SPOTLIGHT! THAT WAS MY MOMENT! I'M WRESTLING ROYALTY, YOU'RE A NOBODY! HOW DARE YOU TAKE MY ACHIEVEMENT AWAY FROM ME!" And if you're wondering how that ties in to the Four Horsewomen all saluting at the end of the show, there are 1 of 2 options. Either Charlotte reveals on Raw that she was faking Becky out, so that she could catch her when her guard was down the next night, or.....it's WWE and nothing they do makes any sense, and they've already hugged before when they were blood feuding, so just recognize that the Four Horsewomen broke kayfabe and we're back in storyline mode the next night.

Oh, and Ronda is quitting, so we don't even need to discuss her winning. That just goes without saying. That and Vince isn't having an outsider win the first womens main event in WWE.


----------



## Chris22

Incase people forgot- 3 of those reigns lasted just a month each and another 2 reigns lasted less than 60 days.


----------



## Reil

Yeah. To be honest, I can't rule out WWE trying to do the following at Mania (and Smackdown afterwards):

- Charlotte loses at Mania (but doesn't lose her title)

- 4HW pose in the ring with all the titles anyways (because photo op)

- Charlotte is "turned face" by proxy

- Asuka shows up the following Tuesday, and beats the shit out of Charlotte. Turning heel.

Problem is that I don't think that would get the reaction WWE would want. It would be Becky's Summerslam heel turn all over again. And if they keep Charlotte as a heel, the only babyface on Smackdown worth a damn at that point would be Asuka.


----------



## Strategize

Reil said:


> Yeah. To be honest, I can't rule out WWE trying to do the following at Mania (and Smackdown afterwards):
> 
> - Charlotte loses at Mania (but doesn't lose her title)
> 
> - 4HW pose in the ring with all the titles anyways (because photo op)
> 
> - Charlotte is "turned face" by proxy
> 
> - Asuka shows up the following Tuesday, and beats the shit out of Charlotte. Turning heel.
> 
> *Problem is that I don't think that would get the reaction WWE would want. It would be Becky's Summerslam heel turn all over again.* And if they keep Charlotte as a heel, the only babyface on Smackdown worth a damn at that point would be Asuka.


Honestly, I doubt it'd stick, Asuka is liked but she isn't Becky, and Charlotte is more liked than you think, hell the crowd literally cheered when she beat Asuka. The reaction would be more split at best if anything, but everyone online will indeed be calling Charlotte Hitler and Asuka an angel.


----------



## Tag89

disgraceful

unfortunately, tribute act will keep getting more titles until she reaches daddy's count of 16


----------



## Tag89

edit


----------



## Reil

Strategize said:


> Honestly, I doubt it'd stick, Asuka is liked but she isn't Becky, and Charlotte is more liked than you think, hell the crowd literally cheered when she beat Asuka. The reaction would be more split at best if anything, but everyone online will indeed be calling Charlotte Hitler and Asuka an angel.


Yeah. The crowd popped at first because unadvertised title match, and a title change on top of it. But after the initial shock wore off, there was pretty much silence with some polite clapping.

Social media is real good at shaping narratives/crowd reactions these days. And Asuka has been a pretty prominent topic over the past few days. She even trended higher than Kofi the entire night, and most of Wednesday as well.

Keep in mind that while the situation isn't exactly the same because Becky was EXPECTED to win by the audience at WM. But with the narrative on social media being that Charlotte is entitled (and its actually sticking), along with Asuka being "screwed" out of Wrestlemania, she's gonna get a lot of sympathy.

It also helps that Becky herself threw gasoline onto that fire.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He doesn't care about Daniel Bryan, and in spite of that, Daniel Bryan still won the main event of WrestleMania against Vinces man crushes, Randy Orton and Batista, even though, in the words of CM Punk, Vince McMahon told him that Orton vs Batista was going to be "the biggest match of all time". According to CM Punk, that absolute moron said those words to him. Vince was ALL IN on that match. Then nobody but him was surprised at what happened next. And at the end of the day, Daniel Bryan not only beat them, but he also beat his super saiyan god super saiyan man crush, his son in law, Triple H the same night, because it was WrestleMania, and Vince always ends WrestleMania with a babyface winning. He OCCASIONALLY doesn't do it, and I have a feeling the reason Brock beat Roman was only because of the upcoming tv negotiations and in his mind, he needed Brock to be the champion instead of Roman so that network executives would care more about acquiring WWE. That's always been my theory, given that the tv rights were negotiated right after WrestleMania, because it's the only thing that makes sense for why they would waste FOUR YEARS trying to get back to that match, and then NOT do the result they wanted. And if it wasn't that, it was because he wanted Romans win to get cheered more than he wanted him to win at WrestleMania, so he manipulated the SummerSlam deal with Braun, Brock and Roman to get Roman cheered. One or the other. Extremely unconventional circumstances.
> 
> Let's just start at WrestleMania XX, because it's a round number and see who won the main event of WrestleMania.
> 
> WM XX - Benoit - Babyface
> 
> WM 21 - Batista - Babyface
> 
> WM 22 - Cena - Babyface
> 
> WM 23 - Cena - Babyface
> 
> WM 24 - Undertaker - Babyface
> 
> WM 25 - Triple H - Babyface
> 
> WM 26 - Undertaker - Babyface
> 
> WM 27 - The Miz - Heel. But ONLY because The Rock interfered, screwing John Cena, setting up Cena vs Rock for the next year, and then The Rock kicked Miz's ass, so it was still essentially a babyface winning, and setting up the next years WM main event, ending WrestleMania on a babyface note all the same. It wasn't even about The Miz, it was about The Rock, who is a babyface.
> 
> WM 28 - The Rock - Babyface
> 
> WM 29 - John Cena - Babyface
> 
> WM 30 - Daniel Bryan - Babyface
> 
> WM 31 - Seth Rollins - Heel. But ONLY because Vince was trying to salvage Roman Reigns's reaction. He thought it could be saved at this point, so he pulled back and tried a lighter touch by having Seth win. An ending the fans LOVED. A happy ending, regardless.
> 
> WM 32 - Roman Reigns - Babyface.
> 
> WM 33 - Roman Reigns - Babyface.
> 
> WM 34 - Brock Lesnar - Heel. We went over that.
> 
> WM 35 - ?
> 
> As you can see, EVERY WrestleMania for the last 15 years, with the exception of the last one, for reasons I've been over, has ended with either a babyface winning, a babyface standing tall to end the show, or something the fans were far happier with than the babyface winning.
> 
> All this paranoia about Charlotte winning is ridiculous at this point. They're going to have all the Four Horsewomen standing in the ring with their belts at the end of WrestleMania. Becky is the one without a belt. Charlotte won the SmackDown title BECAUSE SHE'S NOT winning the Raw title. If Charlotte was going to win the main event of WrestleMania, BECKY LYNCH is the one who would've taken the title from Asuka, not Charlotte. Do you guys get that?
> 
> Yes, Charlotte is the corporate pick and Becky is not (although according to Meltzer, Becky IS now the chosen one in Vinces eyes, not Charlotte. Believe at your own discretion.), but the babyface virtually always wins at WrestleMania. Almost never do they have a heel win, and if they do, there's a very specific reason for it, like in the case of WrestleMania X7, when they turned Austin into what they thought was going to be the biggest heel in the business, and it backfired. They are DEFINITELY NOT ending the first ever womens WrestleMania main event, the Public Relations celebration to end all celebrations on a down note, with everyone booing the company for screwing Becky. Becky needs a belt for their pose they're going to do at the end of the night, and Charlotte is being compensated for not winning. The idea that Vince loves Charlotte so much that she HAS to win the first ever womens WrestleMania main event is ridiculous. As high as Vince is on Charlotte, we think he's higher on her, than he's actually high on her. He doesn't put effort into making her wins gigantic. Every time there was a theory about Charlottes record breaking 8'th title reign, everybody said "Oh, they're gonna do it at WrestleMania. They're gonna do it at SummerSlam. They're gonna do it at Royal Rumble." They fucking threw it away on a random episode of SMACKDOWN. It meant NOTHING. At least when John Cena won his 16'th world title, he did it at the Royal Rumble. At least Vince CARED about John Cena. He just threw Charlottes reign away because a stupid pose was more important. He's not THAT invested in Charlotte to where she has to win. He's invested enough to force her IN to the match. She had to be IN the match, it's not about winning and losing to him, it's participation. It's a bragging right that she can say she was involved in for the rest of her career.
> 
> Besides, and this is the last thing I'll say because I'm forcing you to read something you don't want to read. I apologize for that. The storyline is so much more natural for Charlotte to lose, because then, she can attack Becky the next night on Raw and say something like "YOU STOLE MY MOMENT IN THE SPOTLIGHT! THAT WAS MY MOMENT! I'M WRESTLING ROYALTY, YOU'RE A NOBODY! HOW DARE YOU TAKE MY ACHIEVEMENT AWAY FROM ME!" And if you're wondering how that ties in to the Four Horsewomen all saluting at the end of the show, there are 1 of 2 options. Either Charlotte reveals on Raw that she was faking Becky out, so that she could catch her when her guard was down the next night, or.....it's WWE and nothing they do makes any sense, and they've already hugged before when they were blood feuding, so just recognize that the Four Horsewomen broke kayfabe and we're back in storyline mode the next night.
> 
> Oh, and Ronda is quitting, so we don't even need to discuss her winning. That just goes without saying. That and Vince isn't having an outsider win the first womens main event in WWE.


I get what you're saying, but since the Network, the Mania booking has gotten far more unpredictable. They are far more willing to pull random SWERVEZ now. The last 3 WrestleMania's have ended with boos, I honestly don't think Vince gives a shit. Also, regular pro wrestling booking logic doesn't apply to Charlotte. It made sense for Sasha to win at 32, she didn't. It made sense for Asuka to win last year, she didn't. Vince is a dementia ridden idiot, he has no idea that youtube dislikes is go away heat, he thinks Charlotte, Baron Corbin & Nia Jax are great heels, and he's absolutely OBSESSED with HEAT.

Also, Meltzer is full of shit about Becky being the corporate pick. He says that because he is a huge mark for Charlotte. If Becky was the "Reigns" of the division as he inexplicably claims, she wouldn't have done any of the stupid shit they've had her do in the last 2 months, like tapping out, apologising to heel authority, being happy about getting a cheap DQ win etc.


----------



## Strategize

Reil said:


> Yeah. The crowd popped at first because unadvertised title match, and a title change on top of it. But after the initial shock wore off, there was pretty much silence with some polite clapping.
> 
> Social media is real good at shaping narratives/crowd reactions these days. And Asuka has been a pretty prominent topic over the past few days. She even trended higher than Kofi the entire night, and most of Wednesday as well.
> 
> Keep in mind that while the situation isn't exactly the same because Becky was EXPECTED to win by the audience at WM. But with the narrative on social media being that Charlotte is entitled (and its actually sticking), along with Asuka being "screwed" out of Wrestlemania, she's gonna get a lot of sympathy.
> 
> It also helps that Becky herself threw gasoline onto that fire.


That could happen, or the casual audience won't care about it by then anyway because there's a billion other things to focus on in the next few weeks.

And if Baron Corbin pinned Seth Rollins in a random impromptu title match, he ain't getting cheered at all. 

Besides, the casuals will feel however Becky wants them to feel at this point, if her and Charlotte make amends, they'll woo for her, which they like to do anyway. That just leaves the smark part of the crowd to get and stay behind Asuka for weeks (which will then influence the casuals) which is hard to do when she can't cut promos and Becky isn't there to cut Charlotte down to size.


----------



## HugoCortez

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Vince is a dementia ridden idiot, he has *no idea that youtube dislikes* is go away heat, he thinks Charlotte, Baron Corbin & Nia Jax are great heels, and he's absolutely OBSESSED with HEAT.


To be fair, I fon't think Vince really cares that much about internet. I think the one who actually does is Steph, who, btw, I'd bet my two cents is the one out of the four with big creative pull backstage who has convinced the other three to ride with the Becky wave.





SayWhatAgain! said:


> Also, Meltzer is full of shit about Becky being the corporate pick. He says that because he is a huge mark for Charlotte. If Becky was the "Reigns" of the division as he inexplicably claims, she wouldn't have done any of the stupid shit they've had her do in the last 2 months, like tapping out, apologising to heel authority, being happy about getting a cheap DQ win etc.


Of course it's bull, if Becky were the Reigns, it would have been Charlottte who did the job to Asuka at the RR and not her.



Strategize said:


> That could happen, or the casual audience won't care about it by then anyway because there's a billion other things to focus on in the next few weeks.
> 
> And if Baron Corbin pinned Seth Rollins in a random impromptu title match, he ain't getting cheered at all.
> 
> Besides, the casuals will feel however Becky wants them to feel at this point, if her and Charlotte make amends, they'll woo for her, which they like to do anyway. That just leaves the smark part of the crowd to get and stay behind Asuka for weeks (which will then influence the casuals) which is hard to do when she can't cut promos and Becky isn't there to cut Charlotte down to size.


you could also argue that crowd would have popped too if Asuka had made Charlotte tap. In fact, she has already been cheered against her before.


----------



## Strategize

HugoCortez said:


> you could also argue that crowd would have popped too if Asuka had made Charlotte tap. In fact, she has already been cheered against her before.


True, but then it's like I said, split. There's no definite favorite, so it's not Becky potential at all. 

Asuka is basically a tweener and always has been, she's mostly liked and respected by crowds, never hated (even when she was trying to be) but not beloved like Becky is or Bayley was either.


----------



## Reil

I think if it came down to the crowd having to pick a side if Asuka and Charlotte went into an actual feud, people would pick Asuka. Especially since Charlotte would likely be the heel backed by the company.


----------



## HugoCortez

Bailey isn't a valid comparison, since she's actually got booed a few times and even actual mild receptions several times after the Bliss debacle.

Unless you are counting her NXT run, but if we were to do that, then we would have to do the same with Asuka's NXT run, since she was cheered even at the end of her reign when she was heeling it up against fan faves.

also, what's with this "Becky potential" explanation? Charlotte doesn't have it either yet she is pushed more than Asuka ,who has no difficulties getting pops as soon as her booking gets a bit consistent and even when she's facing Becky she gets some nice pops to counter the ultra Becky stans booing, and Sasha, who actually had Becky potential. in fact, Charlotte is kayfabe bullet proof at this point and is always extremely protected (just look at how they didn't have her be th one to end Becky's second reign or only had her end Asuka's after she spent two months doing nothing but feud against a Mandy who can garner reactions at all) yet she struggles to maintain her second most popular position against the aforementioned.

I mean, if it takes one that much to make sure she doesn't get booed, shouldn't that be a sign that they should calm down with her push? I'm not talking about tossing her to the midcard or anything like that, mind you; just simply not making almost everything revolve around her.


----------



## Kratosx23

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I get what you're saying, but since the Network, the Mania booking has gotten far more unpredictable. They are far more willing to pull random SWERVEZ now. The last 3 WrestleMania's have ended with boos, I honestly don't think Vince gives a shit. Also, regular pro wrestling booking logic doesn't apply to Charlotte. It made sense for Sasha to win at 32, she didn't. It made sense for Asuka to win last year, she didn't. Vince is a dementia ridden idiot, he has no idea that youtube dislikes is go away heat, he thinks Charlotte, Baron Corbin & Nia Jax are great heels, and he's absolutely OBSESSED with HEAT.


They may have ended with boos, but Roman is STILL a babyface. WWE wants the babyface to win in the WrestleMania main event. In Vince's mind, he's not worried about the internet fans, he's worried about all the kids and families that cheer Roman (before he got cancer). 

Pro wrestling booking applies to everyone. When Charlotte beat Sasha, it was because they wanted Charlotte to be the first ever new womens champion. Also, Sasha Banks, in the companys eyes, has a bad attitude, whines all the time and thinks too much of herself, and honestly, given that she claims to be the greatest womens wrestler of ALL TIME, that's probably correct. I can imagine they don't like dealing with her very much. 

When Charlotte beat Asuka, it was because they never planned for Asuka to be a long term star, it was Vinces patented feed a monster to Hulk Hogan booking. It made perfect sense in his world. He also didn't want Asuka being undefeated because Vince felt hamstrung by having to book finishes around someone who could never lose.

This is a COMPLETELY different situation. They have the most over woman in the history of professional wrestling, about to main event WrestleMania in the first ever womens WrestleMania main event, which they NEED to go off smoothly. If this goes off badly, it's a public embarrassment and they're sabotaging their own PR and the outside world is going to see the crowd rejecting the women, and it will just blow any of WWE's efforts up in their face. I mean, come on, you've got Becky Lynch in there as the only babyface against not one, but TWO heels, after being taken out of the match by the McMahons, and the other two already have championships going in, and they're not unifying the titles because Fox won't allow that, their demands for a seperate roster have been made crystal clear. Becky is a total outlier in this match, of course she's winning. They're doing the same thing to Becky that they're doing with Kofi, except even more extreme. I understand that it's nearly impossible to step out of your mark bubble, because if it was Asuka and not Becky and this exact storyline was happening, I'd probably think the same thing as you do. I was completely blindsided by her win at TLC even though it was SO obvious, and you even told me, but I didn't listen. Now I'm returning the advice. Take a step back and try to look at it from the perspective of someone who's NOT a Becky fan, and just as someone who knows how WWE operates when it comes to stories like this.



> Also, Meltzer is full of shit about Becky being the corporate pick. He says that because he is a huge mark for Charlotte. If Becky was the "Reigns" of the division as he inexplicably claims, she wouldn't have done any of the stupid shit they've had her do in the last 2 months, like tapping out, apologising to heel authority, being happy about getting a cheap DQ win etc.


I'm aware she's not, hence why I said believe at your own risk. It's obvious Charlotte is the corporate pick, because if Becky and Charlotte swapped overness, this would be a 1 on 1 match between Charlotte and Ronda. It would never in a million years be a 3 way. I'm just saying, that's what he says. I don't buy it, either.


----------



## Strategize

HugoCortez said:


> Bailey isn't a valid comparison, since she's actually got booed a few times and even actual mild receptions several times after the Bliss debacle.
> 
> Unless you are counting her NXT run, but if we were to do that, then we would have to do the same with Asuka's NXT run, since she was cheered even at the end of her reign when she was heeling it up against fan faves.
> 
> also, what's with this "Becky potential" explanation? Charlotte doesn't have it either yet she is pushed more than Asuka ,who has no difficulties getting pops as soon as her booking gets a bit consistent and even when she's facing Becky she gets some nice pops to counter the ultra Becky stans booing, and Sasha, who actually had Becky potential. in fact, Charlotte is kayfabe bullet proof at this point and is always extremely protected (just look at how they didn't have her be th one to end Becky's second reign or only had her end Asuka's after she spent two months doing nothing but feud against a Mandy who can garner reactions at all) yet she struggles to maintain her second most popular position against the aforementioned.
> 
> I mean, if it takes one that much to make sure she doesn't get booed, shouldn't that be a sign that they should calm down with her push? I'm not talking about tossing her to the midcard or anything like that, mind you; just simply not making almost everything revolve around her.


I'm saying there's nothing I've seen from Asuka's responses shows she has to potential to completely kill Charlotte's desired face reaction the same way Becky did, and turn into the next big mega babyface like she did. She can't mine the sympathy aspect because of the issue she has with promos. 

Bayley and Sasha once had it, especially if we include NXT (which I was). Asuka no, even in NXT she wasn't top babyface style over, it was more of a way too cool and badass to dislike, not relateable enough to adore, which to be fair was kinda the point, since they actually tried to build Ember to be the next Bayley, but she wasn't charismatic enough so they just kept the streak intact instead.


----------



## HugoCortez

Strategize said:


> I'm saying there's nothing I've seen from Asuka's responses shows she has to potential to completely kill Charlotte's desired reaction the same way Becky did, and turn into the next big mega babyface like she did. She can't mine the sympathy aspect because of the issue she has with promos.
> 
> Bayley and Sasha once had it, especially if we include NXT (which I was). Asuka no, even in NXT she wasn't top babyface style over, it was more of a way too cool and badass to dislike, not relateable enough to adore, which to be fair was kinda the point, since they actually tried to build Ember to be the next Bayley, but she wasn't charismatic enough so they just kept the streak intact instead.



But here's the thing, Charlotte doesn't either yet she gets pushed nonstop even when she has to take a backseat to other hotter acts. And Charlotte didn't manage to kill Asuka's momentum completely either, considering she outpopped her from November to late January, getting better reactions aginst Becky than her, and that was after the Carmella debacle and losing or being absent from almost all PPVs after Mania.

Again, you keep talking about Becky potential but; why does that only apply to Asuka? It's not as if she were pushed as the FOTC. I'm just talking about her getting a push better than those of other wrestlers like Naomi or Carmella, yet she doesn't. I'm just arguing that Charlotte shouldn't be getting that much of a push either, considering she has gotten lots of chances to be miles ahead of the rest and she has always failed either long or short term.



Thing is, is we were to apply the glass ceiling logic to all equally, Charlotte should be as pushed as Asuka, Sasha and Bayley, not more. Shouldn't they do like they did with Ember and go "_this gal has been on the main roster for longer and has been more pushed than the rest, yet she struggles for the second position against someone who's foreign and doesn't speak english, ergo she doesn't have what it takes to be the main player_"? Cause you can bet that if it had been Becky instead of Charlotte in that position, they would have stopped pushing her. In fact, once bayley failed to live up to her potential, they stopped pushing her as a mainstay main event player, yet that doesn't apply to Charlotte.


Hells, they actually allowed Carmella to pin Charlotte clean and then have a 130 long reign, even going as far as bringing Ellsworth back just to help her get over because they thought she was going to become the second Alexa yet she flopped big time. That's potential for you.


I'll repeat: I'm not saying they should push Asuka as much as Becky, only that they don't push Charlotte as if she were head shoulders above the other popular acts when that's not the case. Screw potential, Becky had to literally rub her potential on their faces to get pushed and she still jobbed to Asuka the same, and clean as clean can get. Potential has to be proven, otherwise it's just nothing more than on paper concepts, and paper serves to wipe one's ass.


----------



## Strategize

HugoCortez said:


> But here's the thing, Charlotte doesn't either yet she gets pushed nonstop even when she has to take a backseat to other hotter acts. And charlotte didn't manage to kill Asuka's momentum completely either, considering she outpopped her during from November to late January, getting better reactions aginst Becky than her, and that was after the Carmella debacle and losing or being absent from almost all PPVs after Mania.
> 
> Again, you keep talking about Becky potential but; why does that only apply to Asuka? It's not as if she were pushed as the FOTC. I'm just talking about her getting a push better than those of other wrestlers like Naomi or Carmella, yet she doesn't. I'm just arguing that Charlotte shouldn't be getting that much of a push either, considering she has gotten lots of chances to be miles ahead of the rest and she has always failed either long or short term.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, is we were to apply the glass ceiling logic to all equally, Charlotte should be as pushed as Asuka, Sasha and Bayley, not more. Shouldn't they do like they did with Ember and go "_this gal has been on the main roster for longer and has been more pushed than the rest, yet she struggles for the second position against someone who's foreign and doesn't speak english, ergo she doesn't have what it takes to be the main player_"? Cause you can bet that if it had been Becky instead of Charlotte in that position, they would have stopped pushing her.


I think you're missing some context here. The original comment I replied to said they'd probably turn Charlotte face after WM, and that they'd try to turn Asuka heel and it would end up like the Becky at summerslam situation.

So I said it wouldn't, at least not long term, because Asuka isn't Becky because she can't be truly sympathetic to the audience because she can't do promos. As a result the crowd reaction will probably be more 50-50, than 100% against Charlotte.

I'm not saying Charlotte has that sympathetic babyface potential at all, the best she'll ever get as a face is respected, like Okada. But she'll never be sympathetic unless Ric passes away, and even then it'll only be for a brief period (kind of like the Roman situation).


----------



## HugoCortez

Strategize said:


> I think you're missing some context here. The original comment I replied to said they'd probably turn Charlotte face after WM, and that they'd try to turn Asuka heel and it would end up like the Becky at summerslam situation.
> 
> So I said it wouldn't, at least not long term, because Asuka isn't Becky because she can't be truly sympathetic to the audience because she can't do promos. And the crowd reaction will probably be more 50-50, than 100% against Charlotte.
> 
> I'm not saying Charlotte has that sympathetic babyface potential at all, the best she'll ever get as a face is respected, like Okada. But she'll never be sympathetic unless Ric passes away, and even then it'll only be for a brief period.



My bad, in that context I agree with you. Still, I've always been irked by how many people on the net just go with the "_well, it's Charlotte, so she's get pushed, deal with it_" argument for whenever people complain about her excess of pushes. Sorry, but I'll never accept it, and if people were more willing to reject that near dictatorial kool aid, we shouldn't have to deal with these sort of situations to begin with.


----------



## Himiko

Whether you love or hate this storyline, I think it’s safe to say it has become one of THE most talked about storylines in a very long time. It seems to have a lot of fans VERY invested whether it’s to love and defend it or hate and reject it.


----------



## The Frisky

CHARLOTTEWINSLOL


----------



## Rain

Hopefully she ties Ric Flair


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

*Re: Backstage News On Charlotte Flair Defeating Asuka For The SmackDown Women's Championship*



arch.unleash said:


> It was the most disgusting burial I've ever seen, maybe even worse than the Nexus or Bray Wyatt.


this is way worse

this would be as bad as if they never put Bryan in that Orton/Batista title match at Mania and had him do nothing


----------



## Trixdee

I really don't have beef with Charlotte's accolades to this point because, let's just say I'd prefer HER someone who is THERE, and cuts good promos, is a staple performer, to a certain ghost on the male roster.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

I’m not really surprised. I still don’t understand why they even put the title on Asuka. They clearly had nothing planned for her. It was meaningless and not even particularly enjoyable.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Ray McCarthy said:


> I’m not really surprised. I still don’t understand why they even put the title on Asuka. They clearly had nothing planned for her. It was meaningless and not even particularly enjoyable.


Everyone's question is why did Becky lose the title to Asuka in the first place?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Everyone's question is why did Becky lose the title to Asuka in the first place?


Because plans changed tons of times. Originally it was supposed to be Becky & Asuka at Mania for the belt, then Becky got ridiculously hot & forced her way into their year long planned Ronda/Charlotte match, so they had to take the belt off her. I have absolutely no doubt the plan when she won the belt at TLC was for Asuka to walk into Mania as SD Champion, but Vince changed his mind on the day of SD last week & decided they needed both belts in the main event, because he finally realised how much of a third wheel Charlotte looked and wanted to make her look strong, at the expense of burying Asuka.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Because plans changed tons of times. Originally it was supposed to be Becky & Asuka at Mania for the belt, then Becky got ridiculously hot & forced her way into their planned Ronda/Charlotte match, so they had to take the belt off her. I have absolutely no doubt the plan when she won the belt at TLC was for Asuka to walk into Mania as SD Champion, but Vince changed his mind on the day of SD last week & decided they needed both belts in the main event, because he finally realised how much of a third wheel Charlotte looked and wanted to make her look strong, at the expense of burying Asuka.


_*That is understandable on that reason for Becky but at the same token what they did this past Tuesday is that they buried Asuka at the same pace. Even if Becky wins at WM, Charlotte is still going to be stuck main eventing Smackdown Live Shows. No one is safe from this forced push. *_


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*That is understandable on that reason for Becky but at the same token what they did this past Tuesday is that they buried Asuka at the same pace. Even if Becky wins at WM, Charlotte is still going to be stuck main eventing Smackdown Live Shows. No one is safe from this forced push. *_


Nobody will ever be safe from it, she will always be pushed hard. She is the only woman in the company who is completely bulletproof. Becky, Asuka, Sasha, Bayley, etc etc all _need_ to be over to get pushed, the rules are different for Charlotte. Even Nia and Alexa, who WWE are clearly high on, had their push stopped when they cooled off. Charlotte's will never stop, she is destined to get 16 title reigns, regardless of if she's popular or not.


----------



## Asuka842

Exactly, it's such short-sighted thinking. Yeah you got your Mania match and whatever "moment" you wanted. But in the process you've so undercut everyone else that no one feels like a legit threat. So unless you want Becky, Charlotte, and Ronda to only feud with each other forever, you've made more work for yourselves now.


It's just bizarre that they cannot see the collateral damage that's coming out of this or how it could cause problems moving forward?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Asuka842 said:


> Exactly, it's such short-sighted thinking. Yeah you got your Mania match and whatever "moment" you wanted. But in the process you've so undercut everyone else that no one feels like a legit threat. So unless you want Becky, Charlotte, and Ronda to only feud with each other forever, you've made more work for yourselves now.
> 
> 
> It's just bizarre that they cannot see the collateral damage that's coming out of this or how it could cause problems moving forward?


They probably don't care about the damage that this decision caused. To be fair rarely are people beyond salvation in wrestling. It's one of the perks of being a form of scripted entertainment.


----------



## HugoCortez

Ray McCarthy said:


> I’m not really surprised. I still don’t understand why they even put the title on Asuka. They clearly had nothing planned for her. It was meaningless and not even particularly enjoyable.



Because they wanted a way to get the title back into Charlotte without making people mad, and since crowds were more receptive to Asuka taking the belt off Becky, they picked her. This way they were also throwing a bone to the Asuka fans that had been cheering for her the whole last two months and making sure they didn't grow too disgruntled like with Becky, just in case.


Also, that paragon of wisdom that is Vince wanted to hotshot Mandy or Lacey and crown one of them at WM. So by giving the title to Asuka, he would have to feed her to them, thus sparing Charlotte from having to do so, so that's why he allowed Asuka to keep the title for longer, but since at the end of the day neither Rose nor Evans managed to get any reactions in time (wow, are you trying to tell me that pushing nobodys you have barely used before into the title scene out of a sudden doesn't get them over? Who would have thought?), and in the latter's case, there was a huge backslash even before they pushed her, so he simply scratched that plan B and went went back to the original Charlotte plan.

Oh, and by having Asuka take the belt from Becky but then lose for the third (fourth if you count the MMC) time against Charlotte, they drive home the point that Charlotte is still superior or at the very least on Becky's level even though she may have lost to her several times; esp since Becky had a harder time defeating Charlotte than she ever did making Asuka tap.


----------



## Blonde

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Nobody will ever be safe from it, she will always be pushed hard. She is the only woman in the company who is completely bulletproof. Becky, Asuka, Sasha, Bayley, etc etc all _need_ to be over to get pushed, the rules are different for Charlotte. Even Nia and Alexa, who WWE are clearly high on, had their push stopped when they cooled off. Charlotte's will never stop, she is destined to get 16 title reigns, regardless of if she's popular or not.


They don't have to just be over to be pushed. They have to be mega-over. If you compare the amount of cheers each of them get, I'd say Nepotism has received in 4 years of a super-push they each get in 4 weeks. Becky, Sasha and Bayley are also on the top merch sellers list. They are also great wrestlers and have original gimmicks.


----------



## Asuka842

If their plan was to focus on Mandy or Lacey, then that was always a foolish idea. Putting all of your eggs into one basket is almost never a good idea, and especially when it relies on two green, unproven performers so quickly (plus it's not like WWE did much to build either of them up beforehand either).

But then WWE has a bad habit of getting tunnel vision and fixating on one or two things to the detriment of everything else. And then if those things don't work, they just give up instead of trying something else. Asuka's booking is a perfect example of this.


----------

